# Just IainDaniel



## tucker01 (Nov 8, 2004)

Yeah, I always get pulled into these.  Just seems to help provide some motivation over the winter.  Just attended a wedding over the weekend, so I am all bloated to shit.  Other than that Nothing really new.

Stats
BW 222lbs  Heaviest I have been in a while probably will drop 5-7 lbs right away.
Other Measurements/photo's will update tonight

Gym

Currently Westside

Diet

I eat

Supps
Nothing Fancy Protein, Fish oil, Multi, Creatine, Taurine.  

That's it lets get it started


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 8, 2004)

DE Bench

Incline CG Press
135x3
135x3
135x3
135x3
135x3
135x3
135x3
135x3

Lying Tricep ext
90x10
90x8
90x8

CG Press downs
80x8
80x8
80x8

DB Rows
80 x 10
90 x 9
100 x 8

DB Front Raises
35x8
35x8
35x8


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 8, 2004)

Yeah, I'm glad your doing this buddy!


----------



## Velvet (Nov 8, 2004)

wahoooooooooooooo, let the games begin!!!


----------



## PreMier (Nov 8, 2004)

Good luck Ian


----------



## Sapphire (Nov 8, 2004)

What is taurine?    

GOOD LUCK IN THE COMP!!


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 8, 2004)

Couple of Quick Measurements before I hit the Sack.  Cold Flexed

Right Bi - 16.125"  L-16"
right forearn 14"   L-13.25
Chest 46"
Waist 37.5"
Quad Ri - 25.5 L - 25.25
Calves Ri- 16.125 L 16.125


----------



## Jodi (Nov 8, 2004)

Good luck Iain   You know I'm here for ya if you need any diet help.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 9, 2004)

Good luck with the WS program !!


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 9, 2004)

Thanks Jodi,  I really appreciate the offer, feel free to jump in any time .  Maybe,  you should plan on moving up here and making sure I don't eat any shit, that is my biggest problem eating shit.  You know I will hit you up though, when I have any questions.

Hey YM,  Thanks,  I will put in my time with it and see where it takes me.

Sapph, Thanks for stopping by,  here is a little write up from Bulknutrition on Taurine
http://www.bulknutrition.com/?ingredients_id=30


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 9, 2004)

*Meals 11/08*

615am (pre Workout)
ON Whey
Oats 
Fish oil

730am (Post Workout)
ON Whey
Oats

10 am
CC
Stevia
Cinn
Oats

1230pm
Chicken
Brocolli
Fish oil

330pm
Chicken
Miuxed Greens Salad
ACV
Fish oil

7pm
Beef Tenderloin
Cauliflower
Onions
Fish oil

Snack
Handful of Nuts and Dried Fruits


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 9, 2004)

ME Deadlift/Squat

Rack Deads
Bar x 15
135x12
225x3
275x3
295x1
315x1
335x1
355x1
375x0 
375x1 

SLDL
225x7
225x7
225x6

Leg Raises
15
15
15

Ab Machine
195x12
195x12
195x12


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 10, 2004)

*Meals 11/09*

615am (pre Workout)
ON Whey
Oats 
Fish oil

730am (Post Workout)
ON Whey
Oats

10 am
CC
Stevia
Cinn
Oats

1230pm
Chicken
Brocolli
Fish oil

330pm
Chicken
Mixed Greens Salad
ACV
Fish oil

7pm
Lasagna (homemade- Whole wheat pasta)
Bruscetta
Fish oil


----------



## Velvet (Nov 10, 2004)

Nice clean diet buddy...what's ON Whey?  Does that stand for Optimum Nutrition?  IF so..can you give me a taste report please


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 10, 2004)

Yep it is optimum Nutrition.  I like it I get Chocolate mint.

http://www.sndcanada.com/gc/gc_item...102135&FF=H&FK=Catalog:Optimum Nutrition&Z9=0

Mind you I chug these back, so even flavours I don't like don't phase me


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 10, 2004)

Great work on the Dead. What made you get it the second time?


----------



## BritChick (Nov 10, 2004)

Good Luck


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 10, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Great work on the Dead. What made you get it the second time?




focus wasn't there the first. So I hit a few things including myself and gave it another attempt.

Thanks BC


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 10, 2004)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> focus wasn't there the first. So I hit a few things including myself and gave it another attempt.
> 
> Thanks BC


Awesome going for the second try and succeeding!


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 11, 2004)

*Meals 11/10*

Meals

730am
ON Whey
Oats
Fish oil

1030 am
1% cc
Cinn
Stevia
Oats

1230pm
Chicken
Brocolli
Fish oil

330pm
Chicken
Mixed Greens
ACV
Fish oil

630pm
Souvlaki on a pita
Fish oil

Snack
couple of handfuls of Mixed Nuts and Dries Fruits


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 11, 2004)

Flat DB Press
30 x 25
60 x 20
60 x 18
60 x 17

Overhead DB Tri extensions
80x9
90x8
90x8

One Arm Rope press downs
R/L
50x8/ 50x8
50x8/ 50x7
50x7/ 50x6

Seated Cable Row
200x8
200x8
200x8

Db Laterals
30x8
30x8
30x6

Pretty Quick this morn.  All in about 35 mins


----------



## Cold Iron (Nov 11, 2004)

GL my fellow Canadian compadre. Though not too much luck ...

Where in Ontario are you?


----------



## PreMier (Nov 11, 2004)

Why so many reps on flat DB press?


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 12, 2004)

Arnie's left nu said:
			
		

> GL my fellow Canadian compadre. Though not too much luck ...
> 
> Where in Ontario are you?




Just south of Hamilton... Brantford the home of Wayne Gretzky 

What about yourself?


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 12, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Why so many reps on flat DB press?




Prem,  

I have based my workout off the following routine  I have Changed it up abit

Mon- Bench
Tues-Squat /dead
wed rest
Thurs - Bench
Fri - Squat /dead



> Monday-Max effort sq/dl day
> 
> 1) Main max effort exercise (do only one of the following) (do singles on the sq and dl, max set of 3 on GM)
> A) low or high box squat (can use a variety of bars, ie safety squat bar, manta ray, front squat harness, buffalo bar, and cambered squat bar)
> ...


----------



## Velvet (Nov 12, 2004)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> focus wasn't there the first. So I hit a few things including myself and gave it another attempt.
> 
> Thanks BC



You hit a few things?    You are SUCH a guy 

Good morning


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 12, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> You hit a few things?    You are SUCH a guy
> 
> Good morning




No I am not..... Oh Wait a minute....Yeah I am


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 12, 2004)

*Meals 11/11*

615am
ON Whey
Oats
Fish oil

745 am
ON Whey
Oats

10am
1% CC
Cinn
Stevia
Oats

1pm
Homemade Lasagna
Chicken
Brocolli
Fish oil

330pm
Chicken
Mixed Greens
ACV
Fish oil

7pm
Filet Mignon
Baked Potato
Cauliflower
Fish oil


----------



## Cold Iron (Nov 12, 2004)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Just south of Hamilton... Brantford the home of Wayne Gretzky
> 
> What about yourself?




Ahh i'm familiar. Though sometimes I get bradford and brantford mixed up   

The real question is if you know where Bolton is?


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 15, 2004)

Arnie's left nu said:
			
		

> Ahh i'm familiar. Though sometimes I get bradford and brantford mixed up
> 
> The real question is if you know where Bolton is?



Hwy 50. 

Actually,  I lived in Brampton and Georgetown most of my life.  Been to Bolton Many times  Have a few friends up there.  Was actually there for a wedding a couple of weeks ago


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 15, 2004)

Squats  (just below Parallel)
Bar x 15
135x10
185x8
205x6
225x3
245x3

Reveres Hyper
50x8
50x8
50x8
50x8

BB Curl
105x6
105x6
105x6

Leg Raise
15
15
12

Ab Machine
195x12
195x12
195x12


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 15, 2004)

BB Bench
Bar x 20
135x12
185x8
225x3
245x1
265x1
285x1 (Kinda  and  explanation to come)

Lying Tricep Extension ez Bar
90x12
90x10
90x10
90x8

CG PRess Down
80x8
80x8
80x8
80x8

DB Rows
100x8
100x8
100x7
100x7

good Workout,  Weights felt light today.  Not to sure about the Bench. I had a spotter (shitty one)  Always had to have his Hands on the Bar.  Not to sure how much he helped or if  he did.  Pissed because weights were feeling good today, and I don't know if I was doing it on my own


----------



## Velvet (Nov 15, 2004)

Arnie's left nu said:
			
		

> Ahh i'm familiar. Though sometimes I get bradford and brantford mixed up
> 
> The real question is if you know where Bolton is?



LMAO..I get them mixed up too!

Good morning Iain!!


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 15, 2004)

Morning Velvet.  Brantford is much nicer..... I think.


----------



## Cold Iron (Nov 15, 2004)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Hwy 50.
> 
> Actually,  I lived in Brampton and Georgetown most of my life.  Been to Bolton Many times  Have a few friends up there.  Was actually there for a wedding a couple of weeks ago



Haha, good stuff. Bolton's where it's it. 
Just dont ask me to define what "it" is....


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 15, 2004)

Nice w/o's there Iain! As for the bench, I know that sucks. I think you did it yourself


----------



## P-funk (Nov 16, 2004)

> I had a spotter (shitty one) Always had to have his Hands on the Bar. Not to sure how much he helped or if he did



you should have got up and ass raped him infront of everyone at the gym for messing you up like this.


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 16, 2004)

Probably should have he annoyed the piss outta me anyway.  Trying to tell me that NO2 was the greatest thing


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 16, 2004)

*Meals 11/15*

615am
on whey
Oats
Fish oil

745am
on whey
Oats

10am
1%cc
Cinn
Stevia
Oatbran

1pm
chicken
Brocolli
Fish oil

4pm
Chicken
Mixed greens 
ACV
Fish oil

7pm
Beef Tenderloin
Potato
Cauliflower
Fish oil

Snack
Couple of Handfuls of nuts and mixed fruits


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 16, 2004)

No Workout today.  Pushed it back legs are a bit tender and want to do some good deads so it can wait till tomorrow  Plus been helping out in the shop a bit lately, due to the end of year crunch, so doing quite a bit of slugging


----------



## MaxMirkin (Nov 16, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> you should have got up and ass raped him infront of everyone at the gym for messing you up like this.


That's your solution to everything.


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 17, 2004)

*Meals 12/16*

745am
on whey
oats
fish oil

1030am
1%cc
Cinn
Stevia
oat bran

1230 pm
chicken
Brocolli
Fish oil

4pm
Chicken 
Mixed Greens
ACV
Fish oil

7pm
Went out to some Authentic Indian Place,  I love Curries  
Some Beef Dinner w/Rice 
Wife went out the Kyle to see some Friends, so I ate alone at the Restaurant, man am I ever a loser 

Snack
Couple of Handfuls of Nuts and Dried Fruits


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 17, 2004)

Deadlifts 90 sec ri
Bar x 20
135 x 10
225x15
225x12
225x10
225x8

Good AM's
135x6
135x6

Hypers
90x8
90x8
90x8

BB Curls
105x6
105x6
105x4

Rope Crunches
80x12
80x10
80x10

Ab Machine
195x15
195x15
195x12


----------



## Velvet (Nov 17, 2004)

'Good AMs'    I'm doing those at noon!  now they'll make me smile!

Morning Iain!


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 17, 2004)

Good w/o Iain! Coming right along. How do you like the good am's?


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 17, 2004)

I fuqqin' hate them


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 17, 2004)

Haha, I hated them too. Do you feel it's getting your lower back?


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 17, 2004)

Yeah, it is hitting the lower back.  Also feel it a little in my hamstrings as well.  Not a comfortable movement.


----------



## PreMier (Nov 17, 2004)

Nice curls.  I love good mornings


----------



## Balin (Nov 17, 2004)

I'm late to the party here... 

*GO Iain GO*


----------



## Velvet (Nov 18, 2004)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Yeah, it is hitting the lower back.  Also feel it a little in my hamstrings as well.  Not a comfortable movement.



I'm so with you on that Iain.. I did am yesterday for the first time in about 6 months, and I too find it a rather awkward move...I do feel it in my lower back, but also my butt and hammies....I don't really like it..I LOVE hypers for my back...what's an alternative (as I like to use 2 exercises for lower back)??

Oh and Good am!


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 18, 2004)

*MEals 11/17*

615am
on whey
oats
Fish oil

745am
on whey
oats

1030am
1%cc
Cinn
Stevia
Oatbran

1pm
Chicken
Wild Rice
Brocolli
Fish oil

4pm
Chicken
Brocolli
Fish oil

630pm
Chicken
Potato
Fish oil

Snack
Mixed Nuts and Dried Fruits


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 18, 2004)

Incline CG Speed Bench
135x3
135x3
135x3
135x3
135x3
135x3
135x3
135x3

Dips
BW+35x10
BW+35x8
BW+35x8
BW+35x6

Rope Pressdowns
100x12
100x12
100x10

Bentover BB rows
185x8
185x7
185x6


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 19, 2004)

*Meals 11/18*

615am
ON whey
Oats
Fish oil

745am
on whey
Oats

10am
1%cc
Cinn
Stevia
Oatbran

1pm
Chicken
Brocolli
Fish oil

4pm
Chicken
Mixed greens
ACV
Fishoil

7pm
Ground Turkey on tacos 
Fish oil


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 19, 2004)

Meant to workout this morning.  But I haven't been able to get back to my M-T-T-F routine since I missed a day last week,  body just keeps saying no, so I will listen for now.  Oh well means I have to do a workout Saturday morn


----------



## Velvet (Nov 19, 2004)

I love my saturday morning workouts cause i'm not rushed!

Good morning sweet thang   wassup?


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 19, 2004)

I am absolutley whipped,  I can't wait for the weekend.  

Then I'll be Putting up christmas lights, starting to decorate Kyle's Playroom.

Gonna do a farm theme should be pretty cool
http://www.muralsforkids.com/Wood_Murals/wood_mural_farm1.html

So it isn't really a break but oh well.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 19, 2004)

Have a good weekend buddy. Although that doesn't sound very fun to me. Where's the beer and pizza gonna fit in?


----------



## Velvet (Nov 22, 2004)

Morning Iain


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 22, 2004)

Right Back at'cha V


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 22, 2004)

Box Squats
155x3
155x3
155x3
155x3
155x3
155x3
155x3
155x3

SLDL
225x8
225x6
225x6

Reverse Hyper
50x8
60x7
60x7

DB Curls
40x10
50x8 drop 30x8
50x6 drop 25x8
60x4 drop 25x6

Leg Raises
15
12
12

Ab Machine
195x12
195x12
195x12


----------



## PreMier (Nov 22, 2004)

Have you been taking stats?  Have they improved?


----------



## Velvet (Nov 23, 2004)

GM ID


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 23, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Have you been taking stats?  Have they improved?



Hey Jake,

I have my initial measurements, but haven't done any follow up measurements.  Probably will in the next week or so.  Basically I usually go by how I feel ie. how clothes fit and the mirror.  Right now it has been slow,  but I am slowly seeing improvments.  Mainly som veins starting to show up more often in Forearms and Left Bicep on occasion.  My Diet has been good during the week for the most part and slips up on the weekend oh well 

Haven't started any cardio yet.  Gotta finish up fixing up the house before I can worry about throw some cardio in, plus I play hockey once a week.


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 23, 2004)

Hey Vel


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 23, 2004)

*Meals 11/22*

615am
onwhey
oats 
Fish oil

745am
on whey
oats

1030am
1%cc
Cinn
Stevia
oatbran

1pm
Chicken
brocolli
fish oil

4pm
chicken
mixed greens
ACV
fish oil

8pm (out shopping- stopped for a bite to eat.)
Spinach dip with some toasted pita
Cajun chicken on a ceasar salad 
Fish oil


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 23, 2004)

DB Flat Bench
60x20
70x15
70x12
60x18

Overhead DB ext
80x9
90x8
90x7
90x7

CG Pressdowns
80x8
80x8
80x8
80x8

DB Rows
100x9
100x8
100x7
100x7

Lat Raises
30x8
30x7
30x7


----------



## PreMier (Nov 23, 2004)

Thats good to hear.  I am good during the week, but usually falter on the weekend also.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 23, 2004)

DB curling 60lbs!! Awesome man. Got good form? I don't think I'll ever get to that, LOL.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 24, 2004)

> My Diet has been good during the week for the most part and slips up on the weekend oh well



Join the crowd   

Nice workouts lately - I see some HIGH REPS sets on the flat bench


----------



## Velvet (Nov 24, 2004)

Good morning Iain dawling   What up?


----------



## MaxMirkin (Nov 24, 2004)

Yeah Iain dawling, what up you fuker?


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 25, 2004)

Thnks David.

Hey YM  Yeah every couple of weeks I through in some high reps.  Just need to change things up for that workout

Hey Max.... Married eh!?!  HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHH
AHAHAHAHAHAHA
hAHAHAhahahah
ahahahahahahha
ahahahahahahah
haahahahahahahah
ahahahahah


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 25, 2004)

*Meals 11/23*

615am
on whey
oats
Fish oil

745 am
on whey
oats

10am
1%cc
Cinn
Stevia
oats

1pm
Chicken
Brocolli
fish oil

4pm
Chicken
Mixed Greens
ACV
Fish oil

7pm
Beef Tenderloin
Potatos

Snack- My wife left half a muffin lying around so I ate it  HAHAHa


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 25, 2004)

*Meals 11/24*

Meal 745am
on whey
oats
fish oil

1015am
1%cc
Cinn
Stevia
oatbran

1pm
Chicken
Brocolli
Fish oil

4pm
Chicken
Mixed Greens
fish oil

7pm
Steak Wrap
Salad
Peice of Birthday cake (Father-in-law)


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 25, 2004)

Leg PRess
540x18
630x15
630x16
630x13

Leg Curls (Hamstrings were super tight-this sucked)
150x8
150x8
150x7

BB Curls
105x9
115x5
105x6

Rope Crunches
90x15
90x12
90x10

Ab Machine
195x12
195x12
195x12


----------



## Velvet (Nov 25, 2004)

Morning Iain


----------



## Cold Iron (Nov 25, 2004)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Leg PRess
> 540x18
> 630x15
> 630x16
> ...



Sup Iain. Nice WO, I'm just about to hit legs myself. I feel ya on the hammie tightness, I think I pulled mine slipping on some ice, as I left this morning. 
Snow and ice here already    Thank you Canada


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 26, 2004)

No snow for us   just Rain


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 26, 2004)

*Meals 11/25*

615am
on whey
oats
fish oil

745am
on whey
oats

10am
1%cc
Cinn
Stevia
oatbran
fish oil

1pm
Chicken
Brocolli
Fish oil

Snack Couple of Handfuls of nuts and dried fruit

8pm   busy schedule driving father-in-law to the Airport and then Family Photos
Roast Beef
Yorkshire Puddings
Gravy

Then a bunch of shit I don't want to list because I was freaking starving but I will
Cool Ranch Doritos
Chocolate Covered digestives
Mini O'Henry, Kikat, Twix
Fish oil


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 26, 2004)

CG incline SPeed Bench
155x3
155x3
155x3
155x3
155x3
155x3
155x3
155x3

Lying Tricep ezbar extensions
90x8
90x9
90x8

Chest support rows
135x9
160x6
135x8
135x8

Hammer strength WG pulldowns
180x12
270x8
320x4


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 26, 2004)

You must have been up early today !!


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 26, 2004)

Same Bat Time, Same Bat Channel usually around 6am


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 29, 2004)

Box Squat speed
155x3
155x3
155x3
155x3
155x3
155x3
155x3
155x3

SLDL
155x12
225x8 "click" the sound I heard in my lower back, just got careless usually happens 2-3 times a year  kept goin, even though I shouldn't have
225x6
225x4

hypers
90x8
90x7

db curls
40x8
50x6
60x4

Well as you can see I tweaked my back, didn't hurt all to bad at first, so I finished my workout.  Could tell it was aggrevated but I had a busy day and I am an idiot.  Started off taking my nephew to skating lessons, he is 3.  I wasn't on skates, just walking around encouraging him, but hunched over the whole time.  By the time I got of the ice, I was in agony could hardly walk intense lower back pain and shooting down my right quad.  Drop him off at his grand parents, lie down for a bit only to head off to my brother in-laws to lift a fridge from the garage into the basement.  So we can only imagine how I felt after that.  Popped a couple of Robaxicin knowing it wouldn't help but might ease some of the pain, and took it easy for the rest of the night.

Next morning still not feeling any better, did some work around the house. Then went off to hockey, another mistake, played the full game last half in pain lying down on the ground inbetween shifts.  Left the game to sit in a car for an hour heading to a friends 1 year old birthday party.  Car rides are a killer, I feel like a granny, huntched over the stearing wheel.  Got the the party and was standing around most of the time, another killer for me, and a couple hours later I was lying on the floor because I couldn't take it anymore.

Got home last night after another hour car drive popped a couple more pills extra strength and put a heating pad on.  I was in heaven.  Finally later in the evening I got a small "pop"  alot of the pain was gone.  That is where it is right now still some pain, but not quite as excrutiating.  Hoping I can get that final pop.  Might try to get into the chiropractor.  We'll see


----------



## Velvet (Nov 29, 2004)

Yikes..now, mister    YOu know you should have ended that set right there..not gone to hockey and for heaven's sakes you shouldn't have lifted that fridge...now that the sermon is over...I hope you feel better very soon buddy...

what do you mean by, you had a 'pop' and some of the pain went away?


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 29, 2004)

Not sure what it is haven't been to the chiro since I was 15.  It is an old hockey injury.  Basically I stretch it out the best that I can,  eventually I get like "pop" or "click" sound almost like something is realigning and I feel good again.  Usually takes a few days. It sucks, big time.  I would never wish this on anyone.


----------



## PreMier (Nov 29, 2004)

Ahh.. be careful.  Dont pull a Rock


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 29, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Ahh.. be careful.  Dont pull a Rock


Yeah, thanks "duder" LOL. (sorry jake, couldn't resist). Sucks Iain, but you should know better! Don't mess with your back buddy, rest it and when something doesn't feel right in the future....stop doing it right away for that day! Anyway, hope it gets better real fast and I think you should be giving it ice massages, not heat.


----------



## PreMier (Nov 29, 2004)

Your an evil.. evil man.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 29, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Your an evil.. evil man.


----------



## Velvet (Nov 30, 2004)

GOod morning Iain   How's the back today..did you get your other pop?


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 30, 2004)

Nope still sore.  Keep trying but it is being stubborn.

I plan on taking the week off from training if I can handle it. 

I almost went this morning, but decided not to.


----------



## Jodi (Nov 30, 2004)

I just read the last week of your diet and I must say I am ashamed of you.  You haven't gone 1 day without any cheat!


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 30, 2004)

Ummm wow! you are right.(not trying to be sarcastic)  Wasn't even really paining attention.  Just been going with the flow and didn't even notice the cheats every night.  My mistake, will be tighten up the ship till around the holidays.

Finally some criticism.  Thanks Jodi, opened my eyes a little.


----------



## Jodi (Nov 30, 2004)

I figured you needed a kick in the ass and I was happy to oblige


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 30, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> I just read the last week of your diet and I must say I am ashamed of you.  You haven't gone 1 day without any cheat!


Haha, LOL. I must say I miss this in my journal!!


----------



## Jodi (Nov 30, 2004)

I'd be happy to give you a kick in the ass too but you don't post what you eat.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 30, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> I'd be happy to give you a kick in the ass too but you don't post what you eat.


You check my journal?!? Alright, I'll post today's meals right now


----------



## Jodi (Nov 30, 2004)

Do you think I'd just turn my back on the 2 of you?   I might be busy but I still keep an eye on the 2 of you.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 30, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Do you think I'd just turn my back on the 2 of you?   I might be busy but I still keep an eye on the 2 of you.


You've got your back turned in your avi!!!    Just thought you gave up on me, I have a few times


----------



## Velvet (Dec 1, 2004)

Good morning Iain!


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 1, 2004)

Morning Vel

Back is a little better this morn, went to bed not feeling great at all and woke feeling alot better


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 1, 2004)

Ummm decided to get a chiro appointment, 5pm tonite


----------



## Velvet (Dec 1, 2004)

Good boy    Let us know how it goes!


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 2, 2004)

*Chiropractor report*

Well, been to the Chiropractor, last night and this morning.  Looks like my back is a lemon .

Some Comments from the doctor.  Overall strength was above average.  But my back problems should have been addressed from 12 years ago from a hockey injury.  So Basically here is the jist of what he has been saying

Significant Findings
1) Left Lumbar Laterility 20mm almost 2cm of alignment
2) Left Pelvic Elevation of 11 mm
3) L5-s1 disc degeneration 50%  Lumber Vertabrae increase insize from top to bottom my L5 was measuring 7mm should be around 14mm 
4) I.V.F. Enchroachment
5) Spinal Decay Phase II approaching Phase III (phase III is commonly reported by 40-65 yo's)
Vertevreal Subluxation Complex at L5-S1 + T12-L4

So basically from conversations, he is reccommending to not do SLDL's as this may further Aggrevate it.  Rows in which the back receives support. so no Bentover BB rows.  So will have to re-evaluate my program. 

for the next couple of months I will getting chiropractic care 3 times a week, then a few months @ 2 times a week.  And then the remainder of the time approx 1 time per week.  The Doctor is expecting 1.5-2.5 years for full recovery.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 2, 2004)

Well - if it's only two exercises you can't do then you are pretty lucky  

Good luck with your recovery


----------



## Velvet (Dec 2, 2004)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Well, been to the Chiropractor, last night and this morning.  Looks like my back is a lemon .
> 
> Some Comments from the doctor.  Overall strength was above average.  But my back problems should have been addressed from 12 years ago from a hockey injury.  So Basically here is the jist of what he has been saying
> 
> ...



Yikes buddy, sorry to here that prognosis...so is that ALL he suggested, just to eliminate those two exercises?  What about theraphy?  Drugs? Slap in the head for not going to the doctor 12 years ago?


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 2, 2004)

I don't think Chiro's can prescribe drugs.  Basically he said to watch my posture, and avoid bentover at the hip movements with weight.  Hopefully going to him will bring me back to some sort of normalcy.   Therapy will last approx 2 years.  It is going to be pretty $$$$$, got some coverage at work.


----------



## PreMier (Dec 2, 2004)

Oh man, thats crazy.  You can do without those 2 exercises though.  Good luck, and keep us updated.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 2, 2004)

Sorry to hear the news Iain. But remember in the end, Chiro's are not the end all. They are out to make money and they are good at doing it. I've had some really bad encounters with Chiro's. I'm not saying they are all bad but some have told me crap that I later found was not true. You need to be the judge of what you can and cannot do in the end and what therapy you need.


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 6, 2004)

Alrighty enough feeling sorry for myself, time to get back on the horse. Obviously I will have to change around my Workout Routine as Westside isn't going to be that helpful to my back.  After some thinking, I originally thought about going back to Push/Pull.  But decided to Give TP-PT a shot again.  I liked the Changes I saw last time, even though it gets pretty grooling.  Diet will be excellent during the week, and will have one cheat meal on the weekends, as well the holidays are rolling around, and we have a lot of things going on.  I will be doing Cardio Going to try Max-OT Cardio and Clean Cardio in the evenings, With my weight training in the Morning.

Phase I will look Like this

Pull Mon-Thurs
Deadlifts
WG pullDowns
DB Rows
Lying Leg Curls
BB Curls
One Arm Cable Curls
DB Shrugs

Push Tues-Fri
Squats
Leg Ext
Incline Bench
Cable Crossovers
Standing BB Military
CG Bench
lying ez bar Tri ext

Diet
Mon, Tues, Thurs, Fri, Sat Carb Days
Wed, Sun, No Carb Days.


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 6, 2004)

Deadlifts
225x8
225x8

wg pull downs
195x8
195x8

db Rows
100x8
100x8

Lying Leg Curls
135x9
135x9

BB Curls
100x8
100x8

Rope Curls (one-Arm)
50x8
50x8

DB Shrugs
100x8
100x8


----------



## PreMier (Dec 6, 2004)

Are you adjusting TP-PT to fit you, or going by the book?


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 6, 2004)

nah I adjusted a little.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 6, 2004)

Are you crazy?!?!! Going back to TP-PT!!! Good luck buddy. How was the back with Deads today? I just switched to westside so we could work together


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 7, 2004)

Nope not crazy...wait.... nope 

I like the body comp changes last time, yes it was grueling, but results were there 

As for westside,  I don't think that is going to be the best program for me right now.  Alot of the exercises are geared towards movements of the lower back, putting undue stress where I don't need it.  Having this back injury is really sinking in on me, it is kinda depressing, because you always think the worst case scenario.  I have always told my wife since day one, I would be in a wheel chair by the time I am 35.  With over a week of constant nagging from your back, with pains in your quad and most recently the groin, you start to worry.  Last night I was spooking my self out, thinking worst case scenarios.   I don't know why I was thinking that way, but I am sure everyone goes through it.  Hopefully pain will go away shortly, as I am wearing thin with the constant nagging.


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 7, 2004)

615am
on whey
oats
fish oil
creatine
taurine

745am
on whey
oats
creatine
taurine

1015am
1%cc
oats
cinn
stevia

1pm
chicken
brocolli
fishoil

4pm
chicken
mixed greeens
acv

730pm
WW pasta
Lean Ground beef
Mushroons
Fish oil
Tomato Sauce


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 7, 2004)

I was just giving you a hard time. I think you made the right choice. And don't worry too much, though it's natural. The back will hurt for awhile! Ice it and see if your wife will give some massages


----------



## Velvet (Dec 8, 2004)

Thinking about you buddy   Take care of yourself..and ya, what Rock said...get your lovely wife to help you out ;-)


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 8, 2004)

Thanks Rock and Velvet.

Unfortunately Ice of Massage isn't going to help this, but I am trying to much as much attention out of my wife as possible .  With the Degeneration of my one Vertebrae,  I have an encroachment which right now is constantly pinching the nerve.  So I get pains shooting down my right quad every so often, as well as a pulling in my groin.  I know a bit graffic, but at least I am not suffering from any bladder or bowel movent problems, or god forbid erectile disfunction, as those were some worries presented by the doc.

So hopefully the chiro can help with this, time will tell.


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 8, 2004)

745 am
onwhey
fish oil

1015am
1%cc
cinn
Stevia

1pm
Chicken
Brocolli
fish oil

4pm
Chicken
Mixed Greens
ACV

7pm
Sirloin
Cauliflower
Fish oil


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 8, 2004)

Well this morn sucked at the Gym, as Injuries become very demoralizing when you have to change up a planned routine.  Squats will be  a no go for right now.

Leg Press
540x15
540x15

leg ext
150x15
150x12

Incline Bench
185x6
185x6

cg bench
185x8
185x8

Cut the workout short, lost alot of motivation to complete the workout once I couldn't complete the squats.  Facing a lot of mental barriers that I have to overcome.


----------



## Velvet (Dec 8, 2004)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Thanks Rock and Velvet.
> 
> Unfortunately Ice of Massage isn't going to help this, but I am trying to much as much attention out of my wife as possible .  With the Degeneration of my one Vertebrae,  I have an encroachment which right now is constantly pinching the nerve.  So I get pains shooting down my right quad every so often, as well as a pulling in my groin.  I know a bit graffic, but at least I am not suffering from any bladder or bowel movent problems, or god forbid erectile disfunction, as those were some worries presented by the doc.
> 
> So hopefully the chiro can help with this, time will tell.



Good attitude  We must all be thankful that we aren't in diapers yet


----------



## Velvet (Dec 8, 2004)

540 on the press?  Good god!  And with injuries too


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 8, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> 540 on the press? Good god! And with injuries too


 
540 x FIFTEEN!


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 8, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> 540 on the press?  Good god!  And with injuries too




Thanks Vel.  Thing is though I can't keep up with your insane squats, because of my back, 135 is a challenge right now


----------



## Velvet (Dec 8, 2004)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Thanks Vel.  Thing is though I can't keep up with your insane squats, because of my back, 135 is a challenge right now


Ya, I'm feeling my back this morning..ha ha, good sore, not bad sore.  I'm surprised that the doc didn't tell you to nix the squats altogether?


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 8, 2004)

Ahh, Most docs don't know squat about exercising.  So I will try things out and see how they feel.  If I don't like, I won't do for the time being.  I was hoping squats would be ok, as I didn't have a problem with Deads oh well, not the end of the world


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 9, 2004)

615 am
on whey
oats 
creatine
Taurine
Fishoil

745am
on whey
oats 
creatine
Taurine

1030am
1%cc
Cinn
Stevia
Oats

1pm
Ribeye
Brocolli
Fish oil

4pm
Ribeye
Mixed Greens
ACV

7pm
Chicken
Rice
Fish oil


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 9, 2004)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Well this morn sucked at the Gym, as Injuries become very demoralizing when you have to change up a planned routine.  Squats will be  a no go for right now.
> 
> Leg Press
> 540x15
> ...




Just take your aggression out on the leg press   since you can't do squats


----------



## Jodi (Dec 9, 2004)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> 615 am
> on whey
> oats
> creatine
> ...



Was this yesterday?


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 9, 2004)

Yep

I post my meals the day after, just so I get everything.  Worked out between meal 1 and 2.  So tomorrow am you will see todays meals.  Should probably start putting dates in the Title,  I used must be getting lazy


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 13, 2004)

*Meals 12/9*

745am
on whey
Fish oil

1015am
1%cc
Cinn
Stevia

1pm
ribeye
Brocolli
Fish oil

4pm
ribeye
mixed greens
acv

7pm
Chicken
Mixed Greens
NEwmans own
Fish oil


----------



## Velvet (Dec 13, 2004)

Good morning Iain...is your son all ramped up for Christmas yet??


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 13, 2004)

*Meals 12/10*

615 am
on whey
oats
Creatine
Taurine
Fish oil

745am
on why
oats
creatine
taurine

1030am
1%cc
cinn
Stevia
Oatbran

1pm
Chicken
Brocolli
Fish oil

530pm
HomeMade Burger
Whole wheat bun
Fishoil


Just busy that night at home doing alot of work around the house getting it ready for the christmas season.  Meals were forgotten


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 13, 2004)

*Pull 12/10*

Deadlifts
225x8
225x6

wg pull downs
195x8
195x7

db Rows
100x9
100x8

Lying Leg Curls
135x11
135x9

BB Curls
100x8
100x7

Rope Curls (one-Arm)
50x8
50x8

DB Shrugs
100x8
100x8

ehhh!  just one of those workouts nothing spectacular 

On a positive back is feeling alot better.  I don't feel it at all through out the day   no more constant nagging.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 13, 2004)

Great w/o and awesome news on the back. You'll be fine if you just watch yourself buddy!


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 13, 2004)

*Meals 12/11*

815 am
on whey 
oats
creatine
taurine
Fishoil

930am
on whey
oats
creatine
taurine

12pm
Chicken
Brocolli

Starting around 4pm had guests over. so alcohol consumption started.  We did a Fondue for dinner with Sirloin, Peppers, Mushrooms It was good
Didn't keep numbers of number of beers or CR and Ginger consumed, but it was good   Also had some chocolate molten dessert and Ice Cream


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 13, 2004)

*Push 12/11*

Squats (back was feeling good so did some, still a little aggrevation, but was able to complete some   )

Bar x 15
135x10
135x8
185x6
185x4

Leg Press
540x16
540x12

Leg Ext
180x10
180x8

Bench Press
Bar x 15
135x12
185x6
225x6
225x4

Cable Cross Overs
60x12
80x8
80x8

Incline CG Bench
135x6
135x7

Rope PRess downs
80x8
80x8

Lat Raise
30x6
30x6


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 13, 2004)

*Meals 12/12*

Ummm Well not a heck of alot eaten here first thing in the am.

Had a Christmas Buffet Brunch Party at lunch after my hockey game

Had an Omlette
with Ham, peppers, Cheese, Mushrooms, Tomatoes
then some Bacon, Sausages, Hash browns, and pancakes

That was all I ate yesterday...Seriously  

Lied around the playing xbox and watching football the rest of the day


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 13, 2004)

Hey Velvet.... 

We had some friends over on Saturday night  They have a little Girl a few months older than Kyle....apparently there already is a prearranged marriage according to the wifes   It was pretty cute.  We may have taken some pictures.  I'll see if we did 

Thanks Rock.   It was getting really frustrating,  I was wondering if the Chiro was even helping   Just a little skeptical when you are paying out of your own pocket.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 13, 2004)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> I was wondering if the Chiro was even helping   Just a little skeptical when you are paying out of your own pocket.


I completely understand that! I still have issues with that. Are you still going or are you going to see how you do on your own now?


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 13, 2004)

No I will still be going.  There is a problem there, I need to get it addressed.  I would rather put the effort in, then end up in a wheelchair in 10 years.

It is only money.... as hard as it is too say that.


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 14, 2004)

I'm tired and feel like shit 

Didn't want to roll out of bed this morn, so no gym.  Kyle hasn't been sleeping well since last thursday.  So when we bring him into bed he always cuddles into me.  Lack of sleep is catching up to me.  I am very grumpy this morn.


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 14, 2004)

*Meals 12/13*

745am
onwhey
fishoil 
creatine
taurine

1030am
1%cc
Cinn
Stevia

1230pm
Leftover Roast beef from fondue
Brocolli
Fish oil

4pm
Same as 1230

7pm
Salmon
Mixed Greens 
Newmans
Fish oil


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 14, 2004)

Watched Dodgeball last night... Pretty funny.

Mind you Ben Stiller can do no wrong... he is hilarious


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 14, 2004)

I love that movie!!


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 15, 2004)

*Pull*

Deadlifts
225x8
225x8
225x7

WG Pulldowns
195x7
195x7
195x6

DB Rows
105x8
105x7
105x6

Lying Leg Curls
135x12
135x10
135x10

BB Curl
100x8
100x8
100x7


----------



## Velvet (Dec 15, 2004)

Wow! You throw around some nice weights there Iain!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2004)

The guys a beast in real life Jeni!


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 15, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> The guys a beast in real life Jeni!




Hahaha

Thanks for the laugh Dave.... You made my day


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2004)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Hahaha
> 
> Thanks for the laugh Dave.... You made my day


Hey, no problem. But it wasn't all for a laugh, I was impressed.


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 17, 2004)

Squats
Bar x 15
135x10
135x8
185x7
185x6
185x6

Leg Press
540x15
540x12
540x15 

Leg Ext
180x10
180x8
180x8

Bench Press
Bar x 15
135x12
185x6
225x6
225x5
225x5

Cable Cross Overs
80x8
80x8
80x8

Incline CG Bench
135x7
135x7
135x7

Rope PRess downs
80x8
80x8
80x7

Lat Raise
30x6
30x6
30x6


----------



## Velvet (Dec 17, 2004)

um...so what exercise is that first one Iain   Morning


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 17, 2004)

I think it's the squat! LOL. How you liking it the second time around?


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 17, 2004)

There you go Vel 

What can I say I am stubborn and the Back has been feeling alot better   Been feeling good I go to Parallel. Any thing below is out of the question. 

Actually I thought about throwing in some SLDL's coming up, just keep the weight down and up the reps


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 17, 2004)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Squats
> Bar x 15
> 135x10
> 135x8
> ...



Geeeezzzzzzz  28 sets in one workout      I don't think I do 28 sets in 4 workouts combined  LOL  

How's life without Pro Hockey ??   I don't really miss it all that much.   I hope to strap on my skates in about two weeks for some lake hockey      Are you playing much ??


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 17, 2004)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> There you go Vel
> 
> What can I say I am stubborn and the Back has been feeling alot better   Been feeling good I go to Parallel. Any thing below is out of the question.
> 
> Actually I thought about throwing in some SLDL's coming up, just keep the weight down and up the reps


That's awesome Iain. I really don't want to put doubts in your head, but I really question all that the Chiro told you.


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 17, 2004)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Geeeezzzzzzz  28 sets in one workout      I don't think I do 28 sets in 4 workouts combined  LOL
> 
> How's life without Pro Hockey ??   I don't really miss it all that much.   I hope to strap on my skates in about two weeks for some lake hockey      Are you playing much ??



Good ole Push/Pull routines. 

Honestly I don't miss hockey one bit.  Haven't really cared for it for a while now.  Too much Clutching and Grabbing BS.  They Have Rules  Enforce them.  

Shit your lakes are already frozen?  Damn  I don't even think there is a layer of ice on any lakes around here.  
But I still play hockey.  Play once a week in a league.  We are the Top team I think we are 10-1 or something.  Our only loss was when we had a sunday night game everyone arrived trashed, after watching football all afternoon at the bar.


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 17, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> That's awesome Iain. I really don't want to put doubts in your head, but I really question all that the Chiro told you.




Yeah I am skeptical of most Doc's  I only see them in dire cicumstances. Most of the stuff that he noticed I would say is typical in active people who don't see a chiro.  However the degredation of the one Vertebrae was something noticable.  And was caused by a previous injury,  he knows jack about exercise and training... So  I will just play it by feel.


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 20, 2004)

Well.... The Chiro on Friday made me feel pretty good.  Of course I am a little skeptical about anything I am not too familiar with. Friday, my lower back had a little tweek in it... nothing to severe, just something I could feel.  I didn't say anything about it.  But within seconds of my session he spotted that there was something.  Put my mind at ease about the whole situtation.  However I still will go by feel with my workouts,  as I don't feel his knowledge on training and exercises is too extensive.  Mind you who am I to talk 

No workout this morning.  It was too fucking cold to go to the gym (felt like -37*)  so there was no way I was rolling out of my nice warm cozy bed.  On top of the that this was my first decent sleep in over 2 weeks as Kyle has been not sleeping.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 20, 2004)

I bet your lakes are starting to freeze now ......Brrrrrrrrrrr!


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 20, 2004)

Funny thing is it is Meant to be 1* tomorrow


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 20, 2004)

It was freakin' COLD yesterday.  The thermometer on my car was registering -1 degree F.


----------



## Jodi (Dec 20, 2004)

OMG and I was complaining about 45 degrees on my way to work this morning


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 22, 2004)

MEant to get 15-20 cm of snow today into tomorrow, plus freezing rain.

Well atleast it will be a white christmas


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 22, 2004)

Deadlifts
225x9
225x7
225x7

hypers
35x9
35x8
35x8

DB Rows
100x9
100x8
100x6

BB Curls
95x8
115x5
95x6

Lying Leg Curls
135x10
135x10
135x10


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 22, 2004)

Nice w/o Iain. How's everything going? How's the back holding up? Looks like your slowly upping the reps on those deads.


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 22, 2004)

Good Dave. Back well ahhh.  It is ok.  Still tweaks every so often, but managable

On the Deads that is what I am working on.  Prolly could have got a few more this morn, but I didn't bring my gloves. I know wussy.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 22, 2004)

Haha, you got that right- WUSS!!!! J/K. I still can't lift without wraps  Back will take awhile. The tweak you feel, is it like to the left or right of your tailbone?


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 22, 2004)

It isn't really the tail bone

problem is the L5 Vertebrae  It has deterorated quite a bit from my previous hockey injury  Should be approx 14mm and is 7mm so that is 50% the proper size.  And the Tweak depends on alot of things

Right now it is the left.  But usually the right


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 24, 2004)

Have an awesome Christmas Iain!! Spoil your kid


----------



## sara (Dec 24, 2004)

Yes Spoil the baby  
Merry Christmas Iain


----------



## PreMier (Dec 24, 2004)

Thanks Ian.  Have a great Holiday, and enjoy your little ones smile


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 28, 2004)

Uggghh

Holidays Suck,  I don't think I have gone too bed sober since they started, and there is no end in site for the next few days


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 28, 2004)

Oh I'm so sorry for you Iain! LOL.


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 3, 2005)

Well back to reality....  Alcoholics anonymous here I come 

It was a rough week and a bit (self-torture with the drink).  But,  I am back determined now.

Happy New Year everyone


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 3, 2005)

Nice Easy Workout.. Haven't lifted since before Christmas.

Deads
Bar x 12
135 x 12
185 x 14
185 x 13
185 x 13

DB Rows
80x14
80x13
80x13

HS Shrugs
270x14
270x12
270x12

Leg Curls
120x13
120x12
120x12

BB Curls
95x8
95x8
95x8


----------



## Jodi (Jan 3, 2005)

Alright slacker - Holiday's are over.  no more excuses on meals now!


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 3, 2005)

No worries I am ready for this after the last week and a bit.

I may forward it over to you for you review.  Won't be the typical Carb Cycle.  Just something  I am looking at.  Like to here your thoughts.


----------



## sara (Jan 3, 2005)

Happy New Year Iain


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 3, 2005)

Hey, I was going to call him slacker  Nice to have you back Iain!


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 3, 2005)

Thanks Sara and Dave, hope all was well you guys


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 4, 2005)

*Jan 3,2005*

MEal 1
on whey
oats
Fishoil
Creatine
Taurine

MEal 2
On Whey
Oats

Meal 3
1%cc
Cinn
Stevia
Oat Bran

Meal 4
Chicken 
Brocolli
Apple
Fish oil

Meal 5
Chicken 
Brocolli

Meal 6
Beef Tenderloin
Horseradish
Cauliflower
Fish oil

Meal 7
on whey
Natty PB


----------



## Jodi (Jan 4, 2005)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> No worries I am ready for this after the last week and a bit.
> 
> I may forward it over to you for you review.  Won't be the typical Carb Cycle.  Just something  I am looking at.  Like to here your thoughts.


No problem - Send it on over.


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 5, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> No problem - Send it on over.



Chanks.... Just finishing up some details and I will forward it to you


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 5, 2005)

*Meals Jan 4 2005*

Meal 1 
On Whey
Oats 
Creatine
Taurine
Fish oil

MEal 2
1%CC
Cinn
Stevia
Oats

Meal 3
Chicken
Brocolli
Fish oil

Meal 4
Chicken 
Brocolli

Meal 5
Rib Eye
Brocolli
Fish oil

MEal 6
ON Whey
Natty PB


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 5, 2005)

*Workout Jan 5 Push*

Leg PRess
360 x 21
360 x 20
360 x 22

Leg Ext
120 x 15
120 x 12
120 x 12

Bench Press
225x7
225x6
225x6

Cable Crossovers
60x15
60x15
60x13

Lat Raises
30x7
30x6
30x6

Dips
BWx15
BWx15

OH DB Extension
50x15
50x12


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 5, 2005)

I like those high rep Leg Presses


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 5, 2005)

Nice w/o Iain!  So, how do your legs feel


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 5, 2005)

Thanks YM and Rock

During the Workout they were on Fire but now fine


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 6, 2005)

*MEals Jan 05,2005*

Meal 1
on whey
Oat Bran
Creatine
Taurine
Fish oil

MEal 2
ON Whey 
Oat Bran
Creatine
Taurine

MEal 3
1%cc
Cinn
Stevia
Oats

Meal 4
Rib Eye
Apple
Brocolli
Fish oil

MEal 5
Chicken
Brocolli

MEal 6
Jerk Chicken
Romaine
Green Peppers
Newmans own

MEal 7
ONwhey
Natty Pb


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 7, 2005)

*Meals Jan 6,2005*

Meal 1
on whey
oats
Creatine
Taurine
Fishoil

Meal 2
1% CC
Cinn
Stevia

MEal 3
Chicken
Brocolli
Fishoil

Meal 4
Chicken
Brocolli

MEal 5
Chicken StirFry
w/ bean sprouts, carrots, green beans, snap peas, brocolli, touch of soy and tabasco
Fish oil

MEal 6
on whey
natty pb


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 7, 2005)

*Workout 1/7/05*

wg hs pulldown
270x8
270x8
270x7

Chest support row
185x6
185x6
185x6

Hypers
35x10
35x10
35x10

SLDL (just went light)
135x10
135x10
135x10

DB Curls
40x8
45x6
50x6


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2005)

Do you like that HS pulldown? That's one of the HS machines I don't like. Nice weight though!  Of course i need to ask, how's the back doing?


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 7, 2005)

I can throw up a shit load of weight (at least I think so) on the HS WG compared to the standard wide-grip pulldown.

Back has been doing good.  Not at 100% but I rarely even notice it.


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 7, 2005)

Hmmm, i need to try the HS then 

Awesome curls Iain


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 10, 2005)

*MEals 1/7*

MEal 1
on why
oats
creatine
Taurine
Fishoil

MEal 2
on whey
oats
creatine
Taurine

MEal 3
1%cc
Cinn
Stevia
Oats

Meal 4
Chicken
Brocolli
Apple

Meal 5
Chicken
Brocolli

Meal 6
Lean Burger Patty (homemade) w/Mustard
Romaine
Newmans own


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 10, 2005)

*Meals 1/8*

Meal 1
onwhey
Kashi go lean Crunch
Fish oil
Creatine
Taurine

MEal 2
1%cc
Cinn
Stevia

Meal 3
Chicken
Mixed Greens
Newmans

Meal 4
Chicken
Brocolli
Fish oil

MEal 5
onwhey
natty pb


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 10, 2005)

*Meals 1/9*

Meal 1
Onwhey
Kashi Go Lean Crunch
Creatine
Taurine
Fish oil

Meal 2
Chicken
Potato
green beans

Meal 3
Scallops
shrimp
broccoli

Meal 4
on Whey
Natty PB

I know not enough today


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 10, 2005)

*Workout 1/10*

Deads
185x15
185x15
185x13

DB Rows
85x12
85x11
85x11

HS Shrugs
270x14
270x12
270x12

Lying Leg curls
130x12
130x12
130x12

BB Curls
105x6
95x8
95x8


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 10, 2005)

what do ya think of the stevia.  I had some given to me.  I'm un decided.


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 10, 2005)

I like it.  I guess it all depends on what you use it with.  It is very strong and has a distinct flavour.  I have tried both liquid and powdered.  I like it, but be careful with amounts.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2005)

Nice w/o Iain. Are you using straps for Deads? If not that's pretty good grip endurance. Oh, and your meals are making me sick, time for a cheat


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 10, 2005)

No no straps Never ever   Just don't have any or I would prolly try them

No cheats till the 28th.  Wife and I are going to Niagara Falls for the night... Do Casino gaming with friends and a night away from Kyle.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 10, 2005)

Night away from the kid?

 lmao


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 11, 2005)

Whatchu talking bout willis?


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 11, 2005)

*Meals 1/10/2005*

Meal 1
on whey
oats
Creatine
Taurine
Fish oil

Meal 2
On whey
oats
taurine
creatine

Meal 3
1%cc
Cinn
Stevia
Oats

MEal 4
Sirloin
Apple
Fish oil
Brocolli

Meal 5
Chicken
Brocolli
Natty PB

MEal 6 
Salmon
Brocolli
Fish oil

Meal 7
on whey
Natty PB


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 11, 2005)

how many caloria's ?


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 11, 2005)

Still Playing around with numbers  But that was 2483 P 280 C 163 F 79


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 12, 2005)

*Meals Jan 11 05*

MEal 1 
on whey
oats
Creatine
Taurine
Fish oil

MEal 2
on whey
oats
creatine
Taurine

MEal 3
1% CC
Yogurt

Meal 4
Chicken
Brocolli
Apple
Fish oil

Meal 5
Chicken
Brocolli
Natty PB

Meal 6
Chicken 
Romaine
Newmans own
Fish oil

MEal 7
On Whey
Tahini Butter   never again Nasty Shit


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 12, 2005)

Leg PRess
450 x 17
450 x 16
450 x 16

Lunges (walking about 20 m) w/ DB's
30
30
30

Bench Press
225x7
225x6
225x6

Cable Crossovers
60x15
60x15
60x13

Lat Raises
30x7
30x7
30x6

Dips
BWx15
BWx12

OH DB Extension
50x12
50x12


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 12, 2005)

Nice w/o there Iain. Any particular reason for higher reps?


----------



## Balin (Jan 12, 2005)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Tahini Butter   never again Nasty Shit



I've never tried the Tahini butter and will probably avoid it now.  I'm loving the Almond Butter though!!


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 12, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Nice w/o there Iain. Any particular reason for higher reps?




Nope Just trying it out.


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 12, 2005)

Balin said:
			
		

> I've never tried the Tahini butter and will probably avoid it now.  I'm loving the Almond Butter though!!




Hey B,  

Glad to see you around. 

Serious it is like Concrete paste.  Absolutely Nasty.  Will prolly just stick with Natty PB.  Might look into Almond Butter


----------



## Velvet (Jan 13, 2005)

Hey Iain, what up?


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 13, 2005)

*MEals 1/12*

MEal 1
ON Whey
Oats
Creatine
Taurine
Fish oil

Meal 2
1%cc
Yogurt

Meal 3
Turkey Burger
Brocolli
Apple

MEal 4
Chicken
Brocolli
Natty PB

Meal 5
Chicken
Romaine
"Newmans own
Fish oil

MEal 6
ON whey
natty pb


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 13, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Hey Iain, what up?




Nothing much as usual I am a pretty boring guy 

Just getting into the routine after the holidays


----------



## Velvet (Jan 13, 2005)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Just getting into the routine after the holidays



According to that diet you posted, it looks like you are coming along just fine


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 13, 2005)

Yeah Diet is usually the Hardest to get under control.  But things are going well.  Still have some tweaking to do to the numbers..

Right now the Hard thing is getting my ass out of bed in the AM to go to the gym


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 13, 2005)

What are you doing diet wise? It's not carb cycling is it?


----------



## Velvet (Jan 13, 2005)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Yeah Diet is usually the Hardest to get under control.  But things are going well.  Still have some tweaking to do to the numbers..
> 
> Right now the Hard thing is getting my ass out of bed in the AM to go to the gym



Ya, I hear ya, I do most of my cardio first thing in the morning, once i"m up Im fine, but it's the getting up part that so darn hard


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 13, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> What are you doing diet wise? It's not carb cycling is it?



nope wasn't in the mood for Carb Cycling.  No Carb days and Low Carb days have been killing me lately.  Just didn't have the mind to fight through them.

I put some Meals together,  Probably works out to close to an IS0 Diet, except I lower the carbs a little on less active days.

Workout days
P 280 C 200 F 80

NonWorkout Days
P 250 C 160 F 90 

Or there abouts still playing around with numbers and meals a little.  I figure the biggest thing I need to do is just eat clean.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 13, 2005)

Alright, have you noticed a difference bodywise yet?


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 13, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Alright, have you noticed a difference bodywise yet?



Yeah but I can't attribute it to this.  Remember I was drunk for over a week straight on the Holidays   I had some work to do.  I am back to my original weight now at 222.  Right now the biggest thing for me to achieve this is a mental equilibrium.  Which I think having Carbs everyday will help.  I just fight too much with temptation otherwise.. and it usually gets the best of me


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 13, 2005)

That's good. I've been eating carbs everyday and I haven't lost a single pound, LOL. Plus doing cardio. Obviously it's back to the drawing board for me.


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 13, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> That's good. I've been eating carbs everyday and I haven't lost a single pound, LOL. Plus doing cardio. Obviously it's back to the drawing board for me.




Aw but have you been posting your Diet 

I try to keep carbs around my workouts and in the AM.  Again just something I am playing around with.  I just haven't been mentally into restricting certain Macros.  We'll see how this plays out


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 13, 2005)

No I haven't been posting my diet. I've gotten fond of one meal a day being Rice pasta, Mmmmmm..... Once my job starts and I'm on a normal schedule I'm thinking of going to carb cycling again. I do pretty well with restricted carbs I think.


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 13, 2005)

I do well on restricted carbs as well body comp wise.  Just don't have the focus right now to fight the no carb days.  They are hell on me.  Even eating like this I still get cravings.  But I can fight them off alot easier than when I am restricting my carbs

You know I will be watching when you start posting


----------



## Balin (Jan 13, 2005)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Remember I was drunk for over a week straight on the Holidays



That sounds like my trip down south at the end of Nov..


----------



## Velvet (Jan 14, 2005)

Mornin Iain, happy Friday!!


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 14, 2005)

*Meals 1/13*

MEal 1
Kashi Go Lean Crunch
On Whey
Creatine 
Taurine
Fish oil

MEal 2
1%cc
Cinn
Stevia
Oats

Meal 3
chicken
Brocolli
Apple
Fish oil

Meal 4
Chicken
Brocolli
natty pb

MEal 5
Sirloin
Romaine
Feta Cheese
Cucumbers
Newmans

MEal 6
on why
natty pb


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 14, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Mornin Iain, happy Friday!!




An to you V


----------



## Velvet (Jan 14, 2005)

you like that Kashi?  I tried it (damn it's expensive) but I wasn't too crazy about the taste


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 14, 2005)

I actually got it for my wife to have for breakfast.  But like you she wasn't to keen to the taste.     Dunno kinda reminds me of Sugar Crisp... Remember the Sugar Crisp bear.  **Can't Get enough of that Sugar Crisp**


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 17, 2005)

*Meals 1/14*

Meal 1
Kashi Go lean Crunch
ON Whey
Creatine
Taurine
Fish oil

Meal 2
1%cc
Cinn
STevia
Oats

MEal 3
Sirloin
Brocolli
Apple
Fish oil

Meal 4
Turkey Burger
Brocolli
Natty pb

MEal 5
Chicken
Romaine
Newmans
Fish oil

MEal 6
On Whey
Natty pb


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 17, 2005)

*Meals 1/15*

Meal 1 
On whey
Kashi Go lean Crunch
Creatine 
Taurine
Fish oil

Went to the Gym.  Nothing organize.. Just wanted to get out of the house.

MEal 2
on whey
Oats
Creatine
Taurine

MEal 3
Turkey Burger
Whole GRain Bread
Fish oil

Meal 4
1%cc
Cinn
Stevia

MEal 5
WW pasta
Chicken

Meal 6
on whey
natty Almond Butter Mmmmmm so this stuff is good


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 17, 2005)

*Meals 1/16*

Meal 1
Kashi Go lean Crunch
Skim Milk
Creatine
Taurine
Fish oil

Hockey

Meal 2
onwhey
oats
creatine
Taurine

Meal 3
Chicken
WG Bread

MEal 4
Pistacio Crusted Grouper
Mixed Greens
Vinegarette Dressing

MEal 5
On Whey
Natty AlmondButter


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 17, 2005)

*Workout 1/17*

Deads
135x15
185x8
225x10
225x10
225x8

DB Rows
80x14
90x10
90x10

HS Shrugs
270x14
360x10
360x4 ouch 

leg Curls
135x15
135x12
135x12

DB Curls
35x12
45x6 Ouch
55x3 Ouch 

Comments
Lower Back wasn't feeling normal this morn.  So go figure I increase the weight a little and drop the reps .  On the HS Shrugs  Pull Something in my back.  Felt like someone punched me right in the middle of the back as hard as they could.  Continued on till the DB Curls, 35's were fine.  45's Hurt back. so I stopped short, stretched a little.  Tried 55's and Owww freaking Owww... So workout was done.  hopefully everything is alright.


----------



## Velvet (Jan 17, 2005)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> I actually got it for my wife to have for breakfast.  But like you she wasn't to keen to the taste.     Dunno kinda reminds me of Sugar Crisp... Remember the Sugar Crisp bear.  **Can't Get enough of that Sugar Crisp**



lol, ya, it's my all time favorite cereal   So i just buy puffed wheat and pile on the splenda 

Have a good weekend?


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 17, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> lol, ya, it's my all time favorite cereal   So i just buy puffed wheat and pile on the splenda
> 
> Have a good weekend?



Yeah it was alright...Too Quick as usual.  Should be 3 day weekends or something


----------



## Balin (Jan 17, 2005)

Crap sorry to hear about the lower back... but 55 for DB curls


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 17, 2005)

Thanks B.

Wasn't the lower back this time... Right in the Middle still achy.

Thanks for the advice on the Almond Butter.  Some good tasting stuff.  Better than Natty PB


----------



## Velvet (Jan 17, 2005)

Balin said:
			
		

> Crap sorry to hear about the lower back... but 55 for DB curls



ha ha, I just got your reply from the other site, I thought I recognized your name :Grin:


----------



## Velvet (Jan 17, 2005)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Thanks for the advice on the Almond Butter.  Some good tasting stuff.  Better than Natty PB



No way man!!!  Natty is better     Have you tried cashew butter yet? I like it but I found it was a very strong flavor and I got sick of it pretty fast


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 17, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> ha ha, I just got your reply from the other site, I thought I recognized your name :Grin:


----------



## Balin (Jan 17, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> ha ha, I just got your reply from the other site, I thought I recognized your name :Grin:



I don't post as much here but am trying to get better at it


----------



## Balin (Jan 17, 2005)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Thanks B.
> 
> Wasn't the lower back this time... Right in the Middle still achy.
> 
> Thanks for the advice on the Almond Butter.  Some good tasting stuff.  Better than Natty PB



Glad you like the almond butter    

Crap... I get that sometimes if I am not careful un-racking the DBs for shrugs.  Heal up soon


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 17, 2005)

Nice w/o. Sounds like your pulled something in your back, wasn't warmed up or stretched enough. Happens to me on occasion, have the wife massage it and it'll be better


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 17, 2005)

Yeah I think it was just a pull.  Well see what the Chiro says tonite.  It should have been warmed up enough... I was pretty far along into my workout.  

Thought about the wife thing when I got home from the Gym this morn... however she wasn't budging outta bed.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 17, 2005)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Yeah I think it was just a pull.  Well see what the Chiro says tonite.  It should have been warmed up enough... I was pretty far along into my workout.
> 
> Thought about the wife thing when I got home from the Gym this morn... however she wasn't budging outta bed.


That's when you "kick" her outta bed. C'mon Iain, what kind of men are you Canadians?!?   

J/K, I've seen Iain in person and I wouldn't want him pissed at me


----------



## Velvet (Jan 17, 2005)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

>



  Sorry was talking to Balin. 

And Rock you need a good swift kick for that comment mister     Canadians are ALL THAT


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 17, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Canadians are ALL THAT


The Women? No doubt  

 for Iain


----------



## Velvet (Jan 17, 2005)

X 100000009


----------



## Jodi (Jan 17, 2005)

So Mr. Iain, how's the diet going?


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 17, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> The Women? No doubt
> 
> for Iain




Funny How the Canadian Women stay in Canada.  Has to say something about Canadian Men


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 17, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> So Mr. Iain, how's the diet going?






Look Back I have been Clean and Posting all my Meals 

God I feel like a little kid 

Suprisingly the Eating has been pretty easy.  Starting Some Cardio this week


----------



## Velvet (Jan 17, 2005)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Funny How the Canadian Women stay in Canada.  Has to say something about Canadian Men



Na, you american's seem pretty good too...we just love our Country


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 17, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Na, you american's seem pretty good too...we just love our Country




Jeez, what are you sticking up for him for.

I try to poke fun and my only line of defense doesn't offer support


----------



## Jodi (Jan 17, 2005)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Look Back I have been Clean and Posting all my Meals
> 
> God I feel like a little kid
> 
> Suprisingly the Eating has been pretty easy.  Starting Some Cardio this week


LOL!   Mother Jodi is at it again 

I saw but I didn't see portions


----------



## Velvet (Jan 17, 2005)

oh, ah, ahem..Canadian men are da bomb!   : Nuttin can compare to an icy igloo dweller in my books.  You American's don't stand a chance!  ha! 





Better?


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 17, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> LOL!   Mother Jodi is at it again
> 
> I saw but I didn't see portions



I know I am lazy.

Portions equal what was layed out in the spread sheet.  

K I will start listing Macros and Portion Sizes.


Bascially I have been around 2500-2600 cals 270P 180C 80F


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 18, 2005)

*MEals 1/17*

*Meal 1*
ON Whey
Oats
Creatine 
Taurine
Fishoil

*40P 32C 10F*

*Meal 2*
ON  Whey
Oats
Creatine
Taurine

*40P 32C 5F*

Meal 3
1%CC
Cinn
Stevia
Cinn
Oats

*35P 43C 5F*

Meal 4
Chicken
Brocolli
Apple 
Fish oil

*37P 26C 9F*

*Meal 5*
Chicken
Brocolli
Natty PB

*45P 11C 20F*

*Meal 6*
Turkey Burger
Green Beans
Fish oil

*37P 18C 13F*

*MEal 7*
ON Whey
Almond Butter

*41P 14C 19F*

*Totals*
*275P 176C 81F*
*Cals 2533*


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 18, 2005)

*Workout 1/18*

Leg Press
450x20
450x18
450x18

Leg ext
150x12
150x12
150x12

Bench
225x7
225x7
225x5

Cable Cross over
70x12
70x12
70x12

Lateral Raises
30x8
30x8
30x7

Rope Press Downs
110x12
110x12
110x12

Slow Workout today took about 50 mins usually done in less than 40


----------



## PreMier (Jan 18, 2005)

Maybe you talk too much  

Nice workout.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2005)

Haha, nice one Jake! Nice w/o Iain. How's the diet coming? Looks pretty bland!


----------



## Velvet (Jan 19, 2005)

Morning


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 19, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Maybe you talk too much
> 
> Nice workout.




Hey Jake.....  

No I listen to my MP3 player.  Did spot someone a couple of sets though.  Just wasn't in the grove yesterday morning


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 19, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Haha, nice one Jake! Nice w/o Iain. How's the diet coming? Looks pretty bland!




Bland maybe.... but Clean


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 19, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Morning



Hey there... Getting Snow today?

we are expecting a little 10cm


----------



## Velvet (Jan 19, 2005)

Ya, I think they are calling for some this afternoon, it's still really cold out   Ok, I'm done with winter now people!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 19, 2005)

It has warmed up here only -7


----------



## Balin (Jan 19, 2005)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Hey there... Getting Snow today?
> 
> we are expecting a little 10cm



Snow's here already and the roads are crap


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 19, 2005)

B,

Aren't you out in Eastern Ontario?  The snow is already there?


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 19, 2005)

*Meals 1/18*

*Meal 1*
ON Whey
Oats
Creatine 
Taurine
Fishoil

*40P 32C 10F*

*Meal 2*
ON  Whey
Oats
Creatine
Taurine

*40P 32C 5F*

Meal 3
1%CC
Cinn
Stevia
Cinn
Oats

*35P 43C 5F*

Meal 4
Sirloin
Brocolli
Apple 
Fish oil

*40P 26C 20F*

*Meal 5*
Chicken
Brocolli
Natty PB

*45P 11C 20F*

*Meal 6*
Chicken
Romaine
Newmans
Fish oil

*37P 5C 20F*

*MEal 7*
ON Whey
Almond Butter

*41P 14C 19F*

*Totals*
*278P 163C 99F*
*Cals 2655*


----------



## Balin (Jan 19, 2005)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> B,
> 
> Aren't you out in Eastern Ontario?  The snow is already there?



East of Toronto.... tail end of the golden horseshoe... The thriving metropolis of Oshawa


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 19, 2005)

The 'Shwa eh!  

[Rant]... I am freaking starving today  and have a bitching Headache.  Hunger is not a good thing  [/End Rant]


----------



## Balin (Jan 19, 2005)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> The 'Shwa eh!
> 
> [Rant]... I am freaking starving today  and have a bitching Headache.  Hunger is not a good thing  [/End Rant]



Yep the 'Shwa.. a culture unto itself    

Crap about the hunger...  I won't mention that I am eating more cals than you though


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 20, 2005)

*Meals 1/19*

*Meal 1*
ON Whey
Oats
Creatine 
Taurine
Fishoil

*40P 32C 10F*

*Meal 2*
1%CC
Cinn
Stevia
Cinn
Oats

*35P 43C 5F*

*Meal 3*
Turkey Burger
Brocolli
Apple 
Fish oil

*37P 36C 13F*

*Meal 4*
Chicken
Brocolli
Natty PB

*45P 11C 20F*

*Meal 5*
Chicken
Romaine
Newmans
Fish oil

*37P 5C 20F*

*MEal 6*
ON Whey
Almond Butter

*41P 14C 19F*

*Totals*
*235P 141C 87F*
*Cals 2287*


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 20, 2005)

*Workout 1/20*

WG HS Pulldown
270x8
270x7
270x8

HS Rows
270x8
270x8
270x8

Hypers
35x8
35x8
35x8

SLDL
135x8
135x8
135x8

Seated LEg Curl
120x12
120x12
120x12

BB curl
115x6
115x4
95x8

DB Curls
30x10
40x7
50x4 drop 25x8
60 tried maybe got 1/2 rep


----------



## Balin (Jan 20, 2005)

Hey ID, is the taurine part of another sup or is it separate?


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 20, 2005)

It is seperate.  Here is a little artical

http://www.bulknutrition.com/?ingredients_id=30


----------



## sara (Jan 25, 2005)

5 days with no posts? 
whats going on?


----------



## PreMier (Jan 25, 2005)

Damn lazy Ian 

He sometimes travels for work.. or maybe he is on vacation.


----------



## Velvet (Jan 26, 2005)

hum, but he would have told us wouldn't he?    Now we'll be worrying

Iainnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn, where are youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 26, 2005)

Well he posted yesterday in YM's journal. He lurks sometimes


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 26, 2005)

Naaaaah

No Worries anyone.... Got a lot going on right now.  I just left my current job and am going to be starting a new Job.  More along the production side than Sales... I don't really like dealing with customers   All is well though Diet is cool,  down a couple of pounds this week.  Gym has been weak this week  Haven't got alot of sleep  Klye has been tossing and turning every night.  Don't worry I am not going anywhere.  Just will be quiet on the posting front for the next little bit.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 26, 2005)

See, there he is . Wow, so you left your job huh? When are you starting the new job? Are you excited about that? Do you think it'll be better and less travel?


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 26, 2005)

It was a mutual thing.  My Wife and I work at the same place.  Work is down sizing and My Wife and I have talked about one of us finding a new job.  So it is cool.  I am excited about this new oppotunity.  I just wasn't into what I was doing anymore.  I think it was a time for change.  I have been working here since I finished school pretty much 7 years ago.

Travel will be non existant.  Which is fine with me.  I didn't really like it anyway.  Sucks going away by yourself all the time and sitting in hotel rooms.  Work laid me off so I get a severance and everything which is cool, and I start my new job next week,  Just got alot of things to sort out.


----------



## sara (Jan 26, 2005)

Wish you the best of luck with your new job 
How old is Kyle now?


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 26, 2005)

Turns a Year on Feb 21st


----------



## sara (Jan 26, 2005)

Make sure to take lots pics on his 1'st b-day 
 :bounce:  :bounce:  :bounce:  :bounce:


----------



## Jodi (Jan 26, 2005)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Naaaaah
> 
> No Worries anyone.... Got a lot going on right now.  I just left my current job and am going to be starting a new Job.  More along the production side than Sales... I don't really like dealing with customers   All is well though Diet is cool,  down a couple of pounds this week.  Gym has been weak this week  Haven't got alot of sleep  Klye has been tossing and turning every night.  Don't worry I am not going anywhere.  Just will be quiet on the posting front for the next little bit.


Congrats on the new job


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 26, 2005)

Thanks Jodi  

Hope all is well with you as well


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 26, 2005)

Good luck with the new position Iain!!  

Let's see some workouts soon


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 26, 2005)

I really hope this turns out to be a good thing for you and the family Iain. Good luck and Congrats!


----------



## sara (Feb 2, 2005)

Wazzz up ID!!!!!!


----------



## Velvet (Feb 3, 2005)

Hello..o.....o........o.............o?


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 7, 2005)

Alrighty.. I think everything is back in order now.  Semi set in with the new Job.  Finally got a work out in this AM

Bench
225x7
225x5
185x8 drop 135x10

HS Seated Bench
180 x 8
230 x 4
180 x 8

Incline Flys
35x9
35x8
35x8

BB Curls
95x8
115x4
95x6

DB Alt Curls
40x8
50x5 drop 30x8
40x6 drop 25x8


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 7, 2005)

yeah, your back! So how is the new job going?


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 7, 2005)

It's alright.  Little slow right now.  But I expect to be pretty busy in prolly a month or two.


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 8, 2005)

*Meal 2/7*

MEal 1 
ON Whey
Oats
Fish oil
Creatine
Taurine

MEal 2
GlucoPhase XR
on why
Oats
Creatine
Taurine

MEal 3
1% CC
Cinn
Stevia
Oats
Fish oil

Meal 4
Glucophase XR
Chicken Curry
Brown Rice
Apple
Sesathin

Meal 5
Roastbeef
Brocolli
Sesathin

Meal 6
Beef Tenderloin
Brocolli
Fish oil

Meal 7
Glucophase XR
ON Whey
Almond Butter
Sesathin


----------



## Velvet (Feb 8, 2005)

Nice diet!  Good lord Iain, you must spend a fortune on supps   How's it going?


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 8, 2005)

*Workout 2/8*

Deads
Bar x 12
135x12
185x8
225x8
285x5
325x2 drop 225x4

DB Rows
80x10
100x7
100x6

Hypers
45x8
45x8
45x8

Dips
BW x 12
BW x 12
BW x 10

OH DB Ext
70x8
70x8
70x8


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 8, 2005)

Hey Jeni...

Going Well.  I dont' Buy supps all at once.  These were bought in advance knowing I would be cutting.  That way the wife won't freak when she sees the Credit card bill.  Plus I usually get it shipped to a friend in Boston, and when he comes and visits he brings it up for me.


----------



## Velvet (Feb 8, 2005)

Well aren't you the sneaky lil devil


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 8, 2005)

Hey Iain, Nice w/o. Going up in Deads again huh? Feeling confident with the back I suppose. How's the back after today? 

So how do you like the sesathin? I'll have to look up the glucophase to see what that's for.


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 8, 2005)

Alright, I got it now. So do you like the Glucophase? I was about to buy some R-ALA, but maybe I'll try the other instead.


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 8, 2005)

Just started using both yesterday.  So I don't really have much of an opinion yet

Sesathin- I don't see why people bitch about the taste.  The amount you take in is hardly enough to affect the taste pallet, especially if you shoot it to the back of your mouth.

Glucophase XR-  I purchased this just based on word of mouth, from reading comments mainly at Anabolicminds.  Don't really have much feedback yet.  One thing I have noticed is almost like a nootropic affect.  Mental Clarity   I really wanted to try Designer Supps  Lean Xtreme (Affects Cortisol )  Prolly will in about a month.  At Bulknutrition  They have a package with Sesathin, Glucophase XR, and Lean Xtreme.  Looks like an awesome combo to stack


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 8, 2005)

Hmmm.... Would you do an ECY stack with Lean Xtreme I wonder?


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 8, 2005)

I wouldn't see Why not.  I personally wouldn't use EC  messes me up pretty good.  I get all anxious and moody.  Get pissed off pretty easy and for no reason 

Apparently ECY Stacks can be pretty potent on Glucophase.


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 8, 2005)

Yeah, Jodi started me on ECY again 3 x a day yesterday. I love being on it for the first few weeks, then I'm dependant on it. I remember trying to come off of it last year LOL. Not looking forward to that again.


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 9, 2005)

*Meals 02/08*

MEal 1 
ON Whey
Oats
Fish oil
Creatine
Taurine

MEal 2
GlucoPhase XR
on why
Oats
Creatine
Taurine

MEal 3
1% CC
Cinn
Stevia
Oats
Fish oil

Meal 4
Glucophase XR
Chicken 
Whole Grain Bagel
Sesathin

Meal 5
Roastbeef
Brocolli
Sesathin

Meal 6
Ribeye
Brocolli
Fish oil

Meal 7
Glucophase XR
ON Whey
Almond Butter
Sesathin


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 9, 2005)

What dosages of the glucophase/sesathin are you taking?


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 9, 2005)

The Glucohase is one cap 3 times a day.

The Sesathin is 1.25ml 3x a day


----------



## PreMier (Feb 9, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> What dosages of the glucophase/sesathin are you taking?



Why not stick with something thats proven(R-ALA)?


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 9, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Why not stick with something thats proven(R-ALA)?


Because I've heard this is better than R-ala.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 9, 2005)

S oyou heard.. There are scientific studies showing R-ALA is better than ALA.  This new product has no studies, and is being used by DS groupies.  Dont you think your getting a biased opinion on it?


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 9, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> S oyou heard.. There are scientific studies showing R-ALA is better than ALA.  This new product has no studies, and is being used by DS groupies.  Dont you think your getting a biased opinion on it?


I really don't know, but I'm willing to give it a try. I've got 16 weeks left. If after 4 weeks I don't notice a difference I'll switch, but if the hype is right it's worth a try


----------



## Velvet (Feb 10, 2005)

Morning Iain, how's your Thursday thus far?


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 10, 2005)

*Meals 2/9*

MEal 1
GlucoPhase XR
on why
Oats
Creatine
Taurine

MEal 2
1% CC
Cinn
Stevia
Oats
Fish oil

Meal 3
Glucophase XR
Chicken 
BRown Rice
Sesathin

Meal 4
Chicken
Brocolli
Sesathin

Meal 5
Chicken
Brocolli
Fish oil

Meal 6
Glucophase XR
ON Whey
Almond Butter
Sesathin


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 10, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> S oyou heard.. There are scientific studies showing R-ALA is better than ALA.  This new product has no studies, and is being used by DS groupies.  Dont you think your getting a biased opinion on it?



Figured it ain't gonna break the Bank and I have seen alot of positive comments whether or not they are DS Groupies or not.  

Why do you take CEE, it is a relatively new product, with no scientific studies.  Especially when you have said that you repsond well to Mono.  Not trying to be a prick Jake, just showing both sides.


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 10, 2005)

Have to Workout tonite.  Wasn't getting out of bed this AM.  Kyle woke up at like 3, and well that pretty much shoots getting up early to go to the gym


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 10, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Morning Iain, how's your Thursday thus far?



Morning Jeni,

Can't complain so far   Little tired but so is life.  I would say at least the weekend is almost here,  but I will probably in a meeting/Training seminar all weekend


----------



## PreMier (Feb 10, 2005)

Because I got a kilo for 50$


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 11, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Because I got a kilo for 50$


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 11, 2005)

*Meals 2/10*

MEal 1
GlucoPhase XR
on why
Oats
Creatine
Taurine

MEal 2
1% CC
Cinn
Stevia
Oats
Fish oil

Meal 3
Glucophase XR
Chicken 
BRown Rice
Sesathin

Meal 4
Chicken
Romaine
Newmans own
Sesathin

Meal 5
Glucophase XR
ON Whey
Oats
Creatine
Taurine

Meal 6
1%CC
Almond Butter
Sesathin


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 11, 2005)

*Workout 2/10*

Squats
135x10
135x10
185x8
205x5
205x5
225x3

Leg PRess
540x12
540x12
540x9

LEg EXtensions
130x12
180x12
210x9

Seated Leg Curls
120x15
165x10
180x10
180x10

Lateral Raises
20x10
25x10
25x8
25x8 drop 20x4 drop 15x4

I know why I like evening workouts so much more now. Just felt alot more focused and had more energy.  Ah Well.  I don't see that happening to often....Mornings it will be.


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 11, 2005)

Go Figure I don't see myself being anywhere close to ready for the end of this comp in a few weeks.  However I will still be pushing forward,  Got a vacation at the End of March and I will meet that deadline


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 11, 2005)

Nice w/o Iain, but how does side laterals fit in there?!?  I don't see myself ready for the end of the comp either, I waited to long to get serious I think. Oh well, I don't think we are the only ones in that boat


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 11, 2005)

Legs And Shoulders 

I really don't do much for shoulders cause they get quite a bit from Chest and Back Twice a week right now


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 11, 2005)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Legs And Shoulders
> 
> I really don't do much for shoulders cause they get quite a bit from Chest and Back Twice a week right now


Sure, is that the story your sticking too?


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 21, 2005)

Chest and Bi's

Flat BB Press
Bar x 20
135x15
185x8
225x6
225x6
225x5

HS Inlcine Press
180x4
180x4
180x4

Cable Crossover's
60x10
80x6
80x6

BB Curls
105x8
105x6
105x6

DB Curls (kinda ladders) 
35x8
45x6
55x4
35x6
25x6


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 21, 2005)

Thanks for moving my Journal Jodi 

Well.  Today is the day.  My little guys first B-day.    We had a big B-day party for him Yesterday with Family and Friends.  He had his own Cake on his High chair.  Go figure he didn't like it.  Maybe too sweet Dunno!  It was fun!  I will get some pics of the Camera in the next day or two.

Also had our first Hockey Playoff game Yesterday.  Easy Victory 7-0

Then last night we got dumped with almost 20 cm's of snow.  God I hate snow.  So shoveling that was a treat.  At least it was warm this AM about zero degree's was tempted to shovel with  a T-shirt on


----------



## PreMier (Feb 21, 2005)

Damn, wish I got more snow.  Nice workout bro, and tell the kid happy b-day for me


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 22, 2005)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Thanks for moving my Journal Jodi
> 
> Well.  Today is the day.  My little guys first B-day.    We had a big B-day party for him Yesterday with Family and Friends.  He had his own Cake on his High chair.  Go figure he didn't like it.  Maybe too sweet Dunno!  It was fun!  I will get some pics of the Camera in the next day or two.
> 
> ...



Hey Iain!!

Sounds like you are keeping busy over the border   

We got hit with the same snow storm        Shovelling that stuff is a workout in itself!!!

Nice victory on the ice


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 28, 2005)

Back

WG HS Pulldown
90x15
180x10
230x10
270x8
270x6
270x6

DB Rows
100x8
100x7
90x8

HS Shrugs
270x12
360x8
270x10

Hypers
12
12
12

CG Bench
185x6
185x6
185x6

Rope Pressdown
110x10
110x10
110x10


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 28, 2005)

Nothing really too exciting this past weekend.

Won our hockey game on Sunday 7-2, (2 goals for me  ) we win the series and advance to the final.  Finals should be interesting,  two best teams in the league.  After the game went to the inlaws, and laid Hardwood flooring all day.  Back is fried,  Chiropractor is gonna love me tonite


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 28, 2005)

Congrats on the game!!!  How's the job and family going?


----------



## Velvet (Mar 8, 2005)

Good morning Iain


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 8, 2005)

Where's the workouts    ??


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 8, 2005)

Jeeez Thanks Jeni.  Guess I should update this thing


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 8, 2005)

Back + Tris

Deads
225x10
225x10
225x10
225x8
225x8

DB Rows
90x8
90x8
90x8

DB Shrugs
100x8
100x8
100x8

CG Bench
185x5
185x5
185x5

Rope Press downs
110x8
110x8
110x8


----------



## sara (Mar 8, 2005)

There he is!!! 
wazzz up slacker


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 8, 2005)

Hey there, nice w/o. Have you been w/o and just not updating or been too busy? How's the diet?


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 8, 2005)

Hey Sara!  Yes Slacking is fun 

Rock, 
I have been working out just nothing structured or anything.  I go to the Gym when I get a chance and do whatever I feel like.  I don't really enjoy doing it this way. I just haven't been in the mood to make the time to coordinate things.  Diet has been ok.  I have been eating pretty good.... not perfect.   Don't know what it is Motivation is pretty low and have been very tired lately.  I am going to blame this everlasting winter.  Can't wait till the weather warms up.


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 11, 2005)

Well..... I woke up to some seriously shitty news.

The company that we were to fly with to Sarasota, filed for bankruptcy last night.  $1000 down the drain. FUCK  It is bitch ass trying to find another flight at a reasonable price. ASSFUCKERs


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 11, 2005)

That is crappy news, sorry about that. As far as your training and diet it probably is the winter, I know I feel it.


----------



## Velvet (Mar 11, 2005)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Well..... I woke up to some seriously shitty news.
> 
> The company that we were to fly with to Sarasota, filed for bankruptcy last night.  $1000 down the drain. FUCK  It is bitch ass trying to find another flight at a reasonable price. ASSFUCKERs



Shitty buddy, I heard about that on the news this morning..can you imagine those folks that are already vacationing somwhere far far away and now they are stuck there!  I hope you can find an alternative


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 11, 2005)

Actually it is working out right now.  Our CC is gonna refund the money  

But tickets this late are crazy expensive so we are going to drive down.  Which sucks 23 hrs in a car.  But we get a vacation.   I hate fucking driving


----------



## Velvet (Mar 11, 2005)

When do you leave?


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 11, 2005)

Thursday before easter weekend 

Going golfing, Disney, See the Raptor and Orlando Magic play.

It will be fun.


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 14, 2005)

Haven't Been to the Gym since Wednesday. I have the Flu 

sitting with a 101-102 temp since friday, with sweats, chills, cough, sore throat, and all that fun shit.  Ate nothing literally all weekend.


----------



## sara (Mar 14, 2005)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Haven't Been to the Gym since Wednesday. I have the Flu
> 
> sitting with a 101-102 temp since friday, with sweats, chills, cough, sore throat, and all that fun shit.  Ate nothing literally all weekend.



Sorry to hear that Iain  
Get well soon!!!


----------



## PreMier (Mar 14, 2005)

Damn, that sucks!  Get well soon.


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 15, 2005)

Thanks Sara and Jake

Well I had a semi real meal this am other than soup.  Had some Protein Powder and oats.  Still hacking a lung and may have to go home a lunch as I will probably sweat through this shirt.  I guess this is why people get the flu shot. oh well


----------



## Velvet (Mar 15, 2005)

Morning  So how did you like that beautiful weather we had yesterday..ahhhhhhhh, spring is on it's way


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 22, 2005)

Well, we won our Hockey Championships  Best 2 out of 3 series in 2 straight 6-0 and 6-2.  I missed the first game the week before cause of this nagging flu I am fighting.  Played Sunday Morning and had a goal and an assist.  Thought I was almost going to die out there, was hacking up a lung.  Still got the Cough and Mucus shit, which is driving me nuts,  wake up everymorning feeling like I lost my voice.  Hurts not speaking in a monotone voice.  OH well I will be in Sunny FLA in a few more Days   Just what I ordered to fix this nagging cold.


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 22, 2005)

Hope you feel better  And congrats on the win!


----------



## PreMier (Mar 22, 2005)

Get stuff called musinex.  Its an expectorant, and will help loosen all that shit up.


----------



## sara (Mar 23, 2005)

Hey Iain  Hope your feeling better this morning  
&  Congrats on the win


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 24, 2005)

Alrighty Ladies and Gents.....

Time to Head out.  Off to sunny FLA, no more snow and shit that we have here.  Not that anyone was really following my Journal as I have done jackshit the last couple weeks.  

Hopefully this cough and flem shit will be gone by the time we get back,  Then I'll be back at it.

Have fun all!   Behave.... Ok don't do anything I wouldn't


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 24, 2005)

Have a GREAT time Iain!


----------



## sara (Apr 5, 2005)

Yay!!! 
You and Kyle look soo cute  
Glad you guys had a great time.. except for the heat that Kyle is not used to


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 11, 2005)

Well not a fun weekend.  Was in Emergency Friday and Saturday.  

Kyle wasn't feeling well Thurday night into Friday am  Woke up to see him with puke all over him in his Crib at 2 am.  Then he puked in out bed,  Followed by two more upchucks in the AM after feedings.  

Wife took him to the Doc, in Which nothing much was decided.  Between Getting to the Doc office and the Appointment his Temp had gone from 36.1 to 38.3.  Wife got home and gave him some Tempura (tylenol)  and Was about to give some medication to him prescribed by the doc.  When all shit broke lose.  His eyes rolled back into his head and he started convulsing and tremoring for about 45 secs.  So I got the Paniced phone call at work after 911 had been called  Raced home to see him out cold being carried by the paramedic to the Ambulance.  Not a pleasant sight... I could even imagine what my wife went through seeing the seizure.  

Kyle was out of it the whole amubulance ride, even when getting the blood sugar check was non responsive to the prick in his finger.  He finally started to repsond to his name and physical stimulus by the time we got to the hospital.  He basically slept in the Emerg from about 1pm till 530 pm.  

They did Blood tests, and X-rays, to find nothing conclusive.  Other than the fact the Seizures are not that uncommon.  At that Age,  Children cannot regulate there body temps all that well, and with the rapid increase in Body temp that he experienced the Childs body basically goes into seizures to combat it.  So Scary as shit.  We were discharged with no real answers, and Kyle seemed to be back to him self,  for a few hours.

That night we had him in bed with us and his temp began to rise again,  We kept his dose of Tempura on schedule to combat it, but to no avail he was staying in and around 38*  So we took him to MacMaster (a pediatric hospital)  When we got in his temp was 39.8* and he basically had stayed asleep and hadn't really woken up other than to feed in the am.  Again nothing really happened again,  They did a throat swab, some more x-rays.  And said it looked like a throat infection and we were discharged.  We went down to the parking lot and started to load up Kyle was in his seat, and Projectile Vomit all over the back seat.  So guess what back up the elevator to emerg.  Luckily we got readmitted right away.  The doc was checking him out where he puked again.  Then shortly after that,  the diarehhea began.  Let's just put it this way,  between both ends I had to go to the store and buy a new shirt.  Again nothing really conclusive with tests and so forth, and kyle perked up at around 11pm ( after 12 hours in emerg)  At 1 am we were discharged,  and expained that is was probably a virus.

Kyle is doing much better now,  but scared the living shit out of Jen and I.  He is still a little disoriented from the Seizure what is expected.  And is now more prone to experience seizures(about a 15% chance with each illness up to the age of 3-5)  I am just glad that he is back to his old self dancing around and laughing.  But it doesn't really say much for a our medical system where we get about 6 different conflicting explanations.   Ah well  Just happy to be back home


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 11, 2005)

Guess I should get this Journal rolling again   looks more like a journal for my son   I begin back at the Gym again this week and will get the diet straight next week.   Too many things going on to worry about it,  not saying that I am eating bad,  just not concerned with most things.


----------



## Velvet (Apr 11, 2005)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Well not a fun weekend.  Was in Emergency Friday and Saturday.
> 
> Kyle wasn't feeling well Thurday night into Friday am  Woke up to see him with puke all over him in his Crib at 2 am.  Then he puked in out bed,  Followed by two more upchucks in the AM after feedings.
> 
> ...




OMG buddy, that's awful..i can just imagine how scary that was for both of you   I'm glad that Kyle is doing better


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 11, 2005)

Damn Iain, sorry to hear that. You and your wife did the correct thing with the ER and Tylenol and all, good job  Almost every night we'd get children having seizures in the ER and it is normal, but talk about strain on the parent. Even knowing what I know I'd still flip the hell out if I saw MY kid acting that way. Anyway, glad Kyle is doing better and you got a new shirt outta the ordeal


----------



## PreMier (Apr 11, 2005)

I would freak out   Glad he is ok now.


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 11, 2005)

Thanks Jeni, David, and Jake.


What an unreal experience it was.  It is amazing the impact he has on our lives.  I almost lost it seeing him being carried out by the Paramedics.  I wouldn't wish this on anyone,  certainly not fun.


----------



## sara (Apr 11, 2005)

OMG!!! Poor Kyle  So sorry to hear about your horrible weekend  
I'm glad he is better now..


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 18, 2005)

Alrighty enough is enough.  Time to get this Journal rolling.  Won't be anything special just to keep track, and keep me clean.  Still need to loose some fat, but I am not to concerned about it right now,  figure if I keep my diet clean and train hard I should see some changes I am looking for

Diet will similar to this on most days

Meal 1
ON Whey
Oats
Banana
Fish oil

Meal 2
1% CC
Cinn
Stevia
Oat Bran

Meal 3
MEat or Chicken
Wild/Brown Rice or Red Potatos or Sweet Potatoes
Some Green Veg
Apple
Fishoil

Meal 4
MEat or Chicken
Wild/Brown Rice or Red Potatos or Sweet Potatoes
Some Green Veg

or

some homemade rice pudding
Brown Rice
Skim Milk
SF Pudding
Vanilla Protein Powder

Meal 5
MEat or Chicken
Wild/Brown Rice or Red Potatos or Sweet Potatoes
Some Green Veg
Fish oil

Meal 6
ON Whey
Almond Butter

Meals will be approx Macros
P 35-40g
C 50-65g
F <15g

So approx Daily totals will be

P 210-240
C 250-325
F approx 70gs

Daily caloric total around
2470-2890

4+ litres of water per day

Again the key here is just a cleaner diet

Well  I haven't been to the Gym for approx 5-6 weeks.  Alot of Factors amounted to this. Started with the flu, and cough (which btw I still have) a much needed vacation, and still battling this cough.  Got a steroidal inhaler from the doc on Friday so hopefully that will help 

I will be doing a Full body work-out for the fist 3-4 weeks then re-evalute.

The Basic Template will be:

Deadlifts 2 x 8-12
Squats 2 x 8-12

Bent Rows 2 x 8-12
Chinups 2 x 8-12

Bench Press 2 x 8-12
Military Press 2 x 8-12

Decline Situps 2 x 12-15
Hyperextensions 2 x 12-15

Standing Calf Raises 2 x 12-15

Just to reacclimate by muscles.

No real Cardio as of yet.  Plan on starting to ride the bike into work once it warms up a little more.  And when I golf I walk  usually at least once a week

There is the jist of it. I need to really get back to the Gym so will be hitting it Tonite


----------



## sara (Apr 18, 2005)

He is back to the gym!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 18, 2005)

Sounds good  Good luck and take it easy getting back into it!


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 19, 2005)

Thanks Sara and Rocco (fuck I am calling you Rock)


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 19, 2005)

Well didn't make it to the Gym last night, as it seems Kyle cannot catch a break,  Fever was back starting sunday night pushing 104*, so Jen took him to the Doc,  Well now he has pnuemonia :argh:  Then we get the heads up that there is a chicken pox scare at the Daycare.  Fuck me.

Anyway Diet was spot on yesterday   so that is a good thing.  we were running late last night, so Jen offered to pick up some food, and I said no and fired up the Q.  I was happy with this step.  I easily give into convenience.


So after missing Yesterday's gym session I chose to hit it today at lunch.  It was short and sweet about 30 mins.  Strength is way down, but I kinda expected this from not lifting for 6 weeks and having the flu and dropping 10 lbs.  But it felt good

Deadlifts (Double over-hand grip)
185x8
185x8

Squats
135x10
135x8

Bent-over BB Rows
135x8
135x8

Chin-ups 2.5" Square Bar
5xbw
5xbw

Bench
135x12
135x12

BB Military
95x10
95x9

Decline sit-ups
12
12

Hypers
10
10


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 19, 2005)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Thanks Sara and Rocco (fuck I am calling you Rock)


LOL  That's fine with me


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 19, 2005)

That's not a bad w/o to come back too, especially being off for awhile. Nice job double over-hand. I have trouble at 225 with alternating grip. How's Kyle doing today?


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 19, 2005)

WE have to keep giving him Tylenol and Advil to keep his fever down.  We tried last night without for a little and he shot up to 104* under the arm so he was probably closer to mid 105.  Other than that he seems to be doing pretty good.  He isn't his normal self but still playing and laughing

Yeah the double over hand didn't seem that bad to me grip wise.  I just fatigued as a whole quicker.  Sucks ass


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 19, 2005)

Think on the bright side with Kyle, he will develop a stronger immunity as a kid and adult with what he's going through now. He won't remember any of this but it'll pay off. Does that make sense?


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 20, 2005)

Yeah that is what I hope for.


Well Diet was clean again yesterday   no significant cravings (well there was an Ice cream bit, but got over that quickly)

Glad I had an easy workout yesterday.  I can feel it today,  but it doesn't feel like I ripped all my limbs apart.  This first week will be pretty much similar to that.  I may increase where I feel necessary


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 21, 2005)

Again Eating was good, although I swear the Food network is the devil.  No I am not a fag, but I love watching this channel.  Last night there was a couple of top 5 shows on.  One was Top 5 mini Desserts,  Mmmmm I was salivating.  all these desserts Little Debbies, Mini Ice Creams. www.gourmetpops.com  You know it is bad when I have a link to one of the companies. Fucking make it so hard to try and eat good.

Anyway another Full body workout today at lunch.  Went pretty good, although DOMS were still present from Tuesday, they actually kicked in pretty good last night while sleeping.

Deadlifts (Double over-hand grip)
185x11
185x10

Squats
135x12
135x11

Bent-over BB Rows
135x11
135x10

Chin-ups 2.5" Square Bar
6xbw
4xbw

Bench
155x12
155x10

BB Military
95x11
95x9

Decline sit-ups
12
12

Hypers
10
10

So some improvements from last workout which is right.  I didn't try to kill myself after the layoff.  I expect some improvements again next workout.  

Total Workout 25 mins


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 21, 2005)

Nice job Iain. Are you glad to be back in the gym? Just food commercials on TV kill me LOL. Especially Taco Bell!


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 21, 2005)

Blah Taco Bell Really ?!

That is one place I have never had a taste for.  Mind you I more like Sweets, Cookies, cakes, Ice Cream and stuff like that.  MMmmm.  Good thing I just ate or I would be in serious trouble.


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 21, 2005)

Haha! I don't have a sweet tooth, I like fatty foods. Especially cheeses and meats. MMmmmmm.....


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 21, 2005)

Am I glad to be back in the Gym, Umm yeah I guess.  I know I need to but motivation and focus isn't 100%.  Just too many things have gone on the past couple of weeks with Kyle, and lack of sleep is getting to me.  I am forcing myself to go right now, but give me a few weeks, and I will be back with the mind set.

Oh I like those as well,  Ah I just like food in general, but if I get cravings it is to go get cookies or ice cream


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 22, 2005)

Did someone say "TACO BELL"  ?!?!


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 26, 2005)

Well Diet has been ok  had a Blizzard from DQ over the weekend,  it was good   Really Tired today for what ever reason.  Sleep wasn't great and reflected a little in the Workout.  Slowly bumping up the weights,  Maybe next WO will be a little more energized.  28 mins to complete

Deadlifts (Double over-hand grip)
205x10
205x9

Squats
155x9
155x81

Bent-over BB Rows
135x10
135x10

Chin-ups 2.5" Square Bar
6xbw
4xbw

Bench
155x11
155x10

BB Military
95x10
95x9

Decline sit-ups
12
12

Hypers
10
10


----------



## PreMier (Apr 26, 2005)

Oh shit a workout!   How you feelin?


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 27, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Did someone say "TACO BELL"  ?!?!


Why yes I did  Wanna go get some


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 27, 2005)

Incredible w/o Iain. So how does squats at 155lbs for 81 reps feel? I couldn't imagine doing that! Did you do rest/pause or all constant?????


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 27, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Oh shit a workout!   How you feelin?



Hey Fuck you too 

Fucking can't kick this cold.  Everytime I start to get better it comes back.  Driving me nuts.    That on top of lack of sleep, isn't making me a happy camper.

How's the new Job?


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 27, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Incredible w/o Iain. So how does squats at 155lbs for 81 reps feel? I couldn't imagine doing that! Did you do rest/pause or all constant?????



Haha  yeah that was a typo whoops  


But really I blasted those things out like there was no tomorrow, done in 5 minutes it was amazing I was on fire.  I am so in shape better that Lance Armstrong that I didn't even get any Lactic acid build up


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 28, 2005)

Diet Clean  Work out ok, Work Busy, Still lacking energy and tired, still sick go figure

Deadlifts (Double over-hand grip)
205x11
205x10

Squats
155x9
155x8

Bent-over BB Rows
135x10
135x9

WG Pull ups
4xbw
4xbw
4xbw

Bench
185x10
185x7

BB Military
115x9
115x7

Decline sit-ups
25x12
25x12

Hypers
25x10
25x10


----------



## PreMier (Apr 28, 2005)

New job is fun, but hard/stressful at the moment.  Once I learn the ropes it will go better.  Have you thought of taking anything for the cold?  Echinacea(sp), Vit C, Raw garlic etc?


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 29, 2005)

YEah I take about 3 grams of Vit C Daily.  Garlic I eat almost every day.  Not necessary raw,  I just like it in my meals.  Does it make a difference?  I was at the Doc a coulple of weeks ago, where he prescribed me a steroidial inhaler,  haven't really used it though.

Yeah changing Jobs is rough.  Going from having your feet set in, to learning the ropes again ain't fun.  But it sounds like there are lots of positives there,  especially the big paycheck 

It doesn't always come down to money though.  I can't believe I just said that.  Fuck of course it does


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 29, 2005)

Damn, I hope you get over that cold/whatever it is. Nice w/o. Still lacking focus and drive though because of feeling crappy though?


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 29, 2005)

Yeah I don't know what the deal is.  I never got colds before.  I would always make fun of my wife and her family, cause they would get sick, and I would be fine 

This year seems to be biting back at me.  Don't get me wrong,  I seem to get better, then all of the sudden I get hit with something else.  My Cough was going away till we had the hospital visits with Kyle, then Bam back again.  Now this shit, probably from his daycare.  I can function at least now. 

I think the constant sickness may be part of my lack of focus.  I was actually looking into some nootropics like ALCAR or Piracteum (sp?)  I will wait a little longer and see what happens


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 29, 2005)

I'll bet it's some stress and lack of sleep. Plus a little ones germs


----------



## PreMier (May 1, 2005)

Yea, cooking/roasting garlic destroys some of its immune enhancing abilities.


----------



## Pylon (May 1, 2005)

There is no question that kids will bless you with all kinds of new germs.  (They're worth though...)


----------



## tucker01 (May 2, 2005)

Thanks for stoping by Pylon,  I couldn't agree with you more.

Nothing really new, well with me.  Go figure, Kyle had a fever all weekend that we were fighting off.  Were at the Walk-in Clinic on Friday, where he was diagnosed with an ear infection.  Fever was persistant all weekend.  This am he was 105.5   Any way Wife brought him to the Doc, he is now admitted to the Hospital for tests to see what is going on.  It has been like 3 weeks now that he has been fighting fevers.  

So needless to say, I am tired and lack energy.


----------



## sara (May 2, 2005)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Thanks for stoping by Pylon,  I couldn't agree with you more.
> 
> Nothing really new, well with me.  Go figure, Kyle had a fever all weekend that we were fighting off.  Were at the Walk-in Clinic on Friday, where he was diagnosed with an ear infection.  Fever was persistant all weekend.  This am he was 105.5   Any way Wife brought him to the Doc, he is now admitted to the Hospital for tests to see what is going on.  It has been like 3 weeks now that he has been fighting fevers.
> 
> So needless to say, I am tired and lack energy.



So sorry to hear that Iain  Hang in there buddy 
Has this been going on before your trip to Florida or after coming back?


----------



## Rocco32 (May 2, 2005)

Hang in there buddy, your family and yourself will be in my prayers. Keep us updated.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 7, 2005)

Is it just me or is there an* ECHO * in here?


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 7, 2005)

*ECHO* 

I will back to updating shortly 

I am fixing up my home gym currently, should be ready in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 7, 2005)

Just don't want to lose you! It's going to take you at least 4-5 days to catch up with me


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 2, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Is it just me or is there an* ECHO * in here?


And I repeat.....


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 2, 2005)

Dammit... What is this bump old Journal Week 


I really have intentions to start posting in my Journal again.  There is nothing really consitent during the summer.  What can I say, I like to have fun


----------



## PreMier (Aug 2, 2005)




----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 3, 2005)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Dammit... What is this bump old Journal Week
> 
> 
> I really have intentions to start posting in my Journal again.  There is nothing really consitent during the summer.  What can I say, I like to have fun


LOL, alright buddy. But come fall I expect posting in here


----------



## tucker01 (Sep 21, 2005)

Alrighty, time to get this thing back in action 

Weighed in the AM at 215.8lbs, Ideal weight is around 200-205 (Back likes it better)  Weekly weigh-ins will continue to judge Calories. based on BW and Composition.

Anyway Hockey started back up last weekend, and damn am I winded.  Lazy if any workouts over the summer, and ball hockey didn't help.  Let alone the shit I ate and Drank all summer.

So right now for next few weeks the goal will be to kick start my lungs.  Will be doing HIIT Cardio on Bike, and Circuit Training.  These will be similar output to shifts on the ice.

Diet I won't be posting but will be ISO, probably five meals a day, depending on time.  It will be clean for the next probably 8 weeks.  Then I may incorporate some good food back in.

Feel free to offer any advice, goals are manly sports oriented, as I am fairly active person, and love to compete.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 21, 2005)

Welcome Back


----------



## tucker01 (Sep 24, 2005)

Nothing really to exciting....

Did some Sprints last night.  Fuck me am I outta shape 

Night before nothing........ Wife and I went to Toronto to catch a show (more a musical)  "Les Misérables"  Good stuff


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 24, 2005)

Gotta love sprints


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 24, 2005)

That's one of my favorite musicals  Nice to see this journal being used again


----------



## tucker01 (Sep 24, 2005)

Yeah I really enjoyed it. Second time I have seen.. What isn't there to like.  War and Prostitutes


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 24, 2005)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Yeah I really enjoyed it. Second time I have seen.. What isn't there to like.  War and Prostitutes


LOL!! My kind of life


----------



## tucker01 (Sep 28, 2005)

Weigh-in today

211.4lbs  Probably some water weight in there as this is the first week

Total -4.4lbs


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 28, 2005)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Weigh-in today
> 
> 211.4lbs  Probably some water weight in there as this is the first week
> 
> Total -4.4lbs



Take it when you can get it!!


----------



## tucker01 (Sep 28, 2005)

YEah I won't complain,  Did some damage on Sunday, Golfing with some friends.  Beers were going down easy.

Next couple of weekends will be tough
This Sat Got tickets to see the Leafs play. I think there last pre-season game. Alcohol consumption for sure.

Then the following weekend Thanksgiving, and you can't help but enjoy that.


----------



## PreMier (Sep 28, 2005)

#WTF.. Thanksgiving in Oct?  Damn Canucks!


----------



## tucker01 (Sep 28, 2005)

Jealous aren't you?  Hahaha

I can't wait for all that food and alcohol


----------



## PreMier (Sep 28, 2005)

Ours is in November, I think its the day we finished genocide on the Indians?  Im guessing you guys(Canada) had a head start on yours


----------



## tucker01 (Sep 28, 2005)

LOL  haha

How's things?  good to see you around here more often.


----------



## PreMier (Sep 28, 2005)

They are ok.  Im sick though..   Im pretty sure I have some of the worst luck ever ha!  And all I do is work 6 days a week, so that sucks.  Other than that, the world seems to be just peachy.

I havent been to a hockey game in forever.. be sure to drop a few cold ones back for me   Labat Blue is good lol


----------



## tucker01 (Sep 28, 2005)

Yeah it seems you luck never ends, shitty.  You like the Job you are doing now?

Americans and there Beer Choices Labatt Blue   I'll have some good beer for you don't worry


----------



## PreMier (Sep 28, 2005)

Hey, its the only Canadian beer we have here.. plus that bear is so awesome 

The new job is good.  Its 100% commission, so it means I have to work my ass off.  Im probably working a good 50-70hrs a week, but im averageing around 800USD a week.. sometimes more.  Not bad for someone that doesnt want to go to college lol  Plus there is opportunity for my income to increase dramatically.


----------



## tucker01 (Sep 28, 2005)

Why did you close your Journal?


----------



## tucker01 (Sep 28, 2005)

not to bad.  I dunno, if I have to work rediculous hours I will, but on a regular basis no way.  So much more to life then living the high life.  
Sounds like things are cool though.  

Working 70 hrs a week might be part of the reason you immune system is in the shitter


----------



## PreMier (Sep 28, 2005)

Yea, I figured that.  I have been reading a lot about stress and its havocks on the immune system.  I definately need to find some good immune support, and stress combatants.  I have been looking at several adaptagens like This but we'll see.

I closed it because im not working out, and it was long anyway.  I will start another in a few weeks when everything gets in order.


----------



## tucker01 (Sep 28, 2005)

Yeah I hear you on the workouts,  Mine have been sporadic Between work and Family time, gets a little caotic sometimes.

You used Ginseng products before?  Noticed any difference?


----------



## PreMier (Sep 28, 2005)

No, I havent.  I do have some rhodiola here that I was using, its an adaptagen too.  I wasnt sick when I was using it, so maybe I should start again heh  I cant attribute it to that, other than what I "feel".  So take it what its worth.  Here is some info on it 
http://www.supplementwatch.com/suplib/supplement.asp?DocId=1230 rhodiola

http://www.supplementwatch.com/suplib/supplement.asp?DocId=1138 ginseng


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 5, 2005)

211.8

.4lb increase.  

Wasn't a good week.  Had poker night with the guys on friday.  Then went to Benihanas and the leaf game on Saturday.  Just couldn't overcome the damage.

Another tough week ahead.  Thanksgiving and all.  hopefully I can get my shit together the rest of the week


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 5, 2005)

Did you win on Friday ?


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 5, 2005)

nah.... Made it to the final 2.  It was 130am and I had to get up at 6am for work. ugh.

so the flop came like 2 4 5 or something like that. I had pocket 7's so I went all in ( He had a slight chip advantage) he called. A J  next card was a J.  and the River didn't help me.  so it was over.

fun night Guys get to shoot the shit.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 5, 2005)

> fun night Guys get to shoot the shit.



Gotta have these


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 2, 2005)

Well nothing much is new.  Workouts have been slacking.  Eating has been ok

Weight this AM 208.8

Kyle had his third febrile seizure the other week.  So we have been at lots of doctors appointments  EEGs, Pediatricians, Allergists... and still a few more specialists to visit.  Ahhh the joys of being a parent.

On another note did some renevations to the house.  Laid some Hardwood flooring in the master bedroom and a Spare room, now want to continue it, through out a good part of the house   Got some new windows and a new doorway in, looks awesome.


----------



## Devlin (Nov 2, 2005)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Kyle had his third febrile seizure the other week.  So we have been at lots of doctors appointments  EEGs, Pediatricians, Allergists... and still a few more specialists to visit.  Ahhh the joys of being a parent.



There are very few things worse than when someone, especially a child, has a seizure.  I hope the tests provide information for a diagnosis and treatment. I will be keeping Kyle and your family in my prayers.


----------



## Jodi (Nov 3, 2005)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Well nothing much is new.  Workouts have been slacking.  Eating has been ok
> 
> Weight this AM 208.8
> 
> ...


Still problems with the seizures?   Sorry to hear.  Have they figured anything out yet?


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 3, 2005)

Thanks Devlin and Jodi

Yeah.  Not too happy with the current pediatrician.  seems like she uses the same diagnosis for most kids.  We have talked to some friends and she has given the same diagnosis to them as well.  Seems kinda Strange

Went to another Ped. the other morning, and she is sending us to some allergy specialists and ear, nose and throat specialists.  All his current tests (eegs, and blood have come back normal)  So no real answers yet.  

Febrile seizures are pretty common, around 1 in 30 kids have one.... it is just the repeat seizures that aren't to common, but they usually grow out of them by 5 as there body temp regualtion matures.


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 3, 2005)

On a happier note.... two weeks till I head out to Halifax and raise some shit out there.  Bunch of the boys are making a trip to visit a friend who recently moved out there.  Should be some crazy shit going down


----------



## Devlin (Nov 3, 2005)

I'm sure the canadian health system is a little different than here in the US, but have you tried a neurologist?  Has a cat scan been done?  I used to work with a woman who's son developed seizures and it took a long time to diagnose the cause and start treatment.  I wish the best for your family and pray that the seizures resolve quickly with no lasting effects.

I hope you enjoy your trip.  Have fun and just make sure while you are getting into trouble with the boys that you all don't get caught.


----------



## PreMier (Nov 3, 2005)

Damn, and I thought there would be a workout posted in here..


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 4, 2005)

Devlin said:
			
		

> I'm sure the canadian health system is a little different than here in the US, but have you tried a neurologist? Has a cat scan been done? I used to work with a woman who's son developed seizures and it took a long time to diagnose the cause and start treatment. I wish the best for your family and pray that the seizures resolve quickly with no lasting effects.
> 
> I hope you enjoy your trip. Have fun and just make sure while you are getting into trouble with the boys that you all don't get caught.



Yeah the Canadian Health Care system sucks ass.  Even though most people here foolishly think it is the best thing since sliced bread.  I am not sure a CT would help with anything... as seizures are irregular electrical occurances.  The EEG results came back normal...  Another option from talking to a doc that we know would be an MRI, unfortunately there is approx 8-12 month waiting period.  We don't see a neurologist directlty, as he will give the results to any info to the pediatrician to pass on.

As for the trip, damn right there will be some trouble.  Most Bars per Capita in Canada.  Oh and we won't get caught :wink:



			
				PreMier said:
			
		

> Damn, and I thought there would be a workout posted in here..



Yeah maybe sometime in the future.  Just going through the routines right now.  Probably come the new year.  As I set my goals for my 30th B-day  

Right now just using the journal as a way to monitor my weight especially with the holidays coming up.  Ideally I want to be around 200, but if I don't follow it I could easily be up at 225-230.


Oh and no Hockey this week   I got suspended for a game.  I play in a non-bodycontact league (there is some, just not blantant hits)  So anyway I play defense,  and  a guy is coming down the boards on me and decides to cut towards the middle of the ice with his head down.  I stop set my feet and drop my shoulder... Haha Greatest hit  We are still undefeated for the season


----------



## Devlin (Nov 4, 2005)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Yeah the Canadian Health Care system sucks ass.  Even though most people here foolishly think it is the best thing since sliced bread.  I am not sure a CT would help with anything... as seizures are irregular electrical occurances.  The EEG results came back normal...  Another option from talking to a doc that we know would be an MRI, unfortunately there is approx 8-12 month waiting period.  We don't see a neurologist directlty, as he will give the results to any info to the pediatrician to pass on.
> 
> As for the trip, damn right there will be some trouble.  Most Bars per Capita in Canada.  Oh and we won't get caught :wink:
> 
> ...



8-12 month waiting period   That's nuts.  I really wish you the best and hope your son gets better soon.

Ohh it gonna be a wild boys weekend I can see it now   

Wish I could have seen that check.  Got to love hockey


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 9, 2005)

208.2 this am -.6


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 9, 2005)

Haha, great hockey story


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 9, 2005)

Twas, except we lost this past weekend without me on the blueline   First loss of the season.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 9, 2005)

> Oh and no Hockey this week I got suspended for a game. I play in a non-bodycontact league (there is some, just not blantant hits) So anyway I play defense, and a guy is coming down the boards on me and decides to cut towards the middle of the ice with his head down. I stop set my feet and drop my shoulder... Haha Greatest hit We are still undefeated for the season



Man, that is awesome!  Hockey is friggin' brutal.  UNfortunatly I grew up in Cleveland, which was a football/baseball town (in that order) and never had a pro hockey team.  So, I never was exposed to it early on to get into it.  I have gone to a NY Rangers game which was really fun.  I always with I would have growen up somewhere where hockey was played professionally so that I could have learned the game and played in my younger years.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 9, 2005)

The BIG 3-0!!   

Way to hit that guy!!     He should know better than to put his head down


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 16, 2005)

Well no loss this week.   I was acutally suprised to stay the same weight

208.2

Well almost time to party with the boys (1 more sleep)... anyone want some fun head up to Halifax.  It is gonna be one crazy weekend.

Gotta prime up tonite since I don't really drink too much.  So if I get blitzed tonite that should help my tolerance.... Now I just need to find someone to drink with 

Anyone?


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 16, 2005)

you know you could count on Captain Party if I was in your area.    Our social calendar is filled with various parties till New Years.  Am I getting to old for this?


----------



## BoneCrusher (Nov 16, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Man, that is awesome! Hockey is friggin' brutal. *UNfortunatly I grew up in Cleveland*, which was a football/baseball town (in that order) and never had a pro hockey team. So, I never was exposed to it early on to get into it. I have gone to a NY Rangers game which was really fun. I always with I would have growen up somewhere where hockey was played professionally so that I could have learned the game and played in my younger years.


Eastsider ... Euclid area .  Our high school sporting events didn't really start till we hit the parking lot AFTER the games were over.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 16, 2005)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Well no loss this week.   I was acutally suprised to stay the same weight
> 
> 208.2
> 
> ...



I'm in !  Let's get drunk


----------



## PreMier (Nov 16, 2005)

I drank enough for all of IM last weekend


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 17, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> I'm in !  Let's get drunk




Hahaha Thanks YM

Drinking by yourself sucks.  But I out drank everyone hahaha

Flight is in a few hours


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 22, 2005)

F'n awesome weekend  Just posted a couple of pics in the gallery so you can see what kind of idiot I am.  Basically drank from 10am till 5am every day.  Rough times

Weigh-in won't be pretty tomorrow am


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 22, 2005)

Nice pics!!!


----------

